# Tradi-longue bar



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa vi offro ?
 @_Piperita_ siamo aperti


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

A quest'ora....che brioche avete ?
vabbè io prendo una spremuta d'arancia, grazie.
Posso sedermi ?


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

grazie come siete veloci qui.

Ma patacca ne gira qui signorina ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12615
> 
> grazie come siete veloci qui.
> 
> Ma patacca ne gira qui signorina ?


Uuuhhuu ne gira si


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> A quest'ora....che brioche avete ?
> vabbè io prendo una spremuta d'arancia, grazie.
> Posso sedermi ?


Qualsiasi tipo di brioche.. .sandwich...stuzzichini...stuzzicose...chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qualsiasi tipo di brioche.. .sandwich...stuzzichini...stuzzicose...chi più ne ha più ne metta


"Chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta" a me non lo devi dire, potrei prenderti in parola


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> "Chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta" a me non lo devi dire, potrei prenderti in parola


non a caso ho citato stuzzicose


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhhuu ne gira si View attachment 12616


Questa mi piace sai ?

pure la birra...ma lei è caruccia forte.

PRESTO...nome e numero !!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa mi piace sai ?
> 
> pure la birra...ma lei è caruccia forte.
> 
> PRESTO...nome e numero !!


:rotflrima diventa cliente abituale del bar


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2017)

E' venerdì....ode al venerdì!!!







si può?


...buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' venerdì....ode al venerdì!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bungiornoooooo IPA!!!! che il venerdì sia onorato


----------



## brenin (17 Febbraio 2017)

Prima colazione "robusta" ( un brunch praticamente, visto che è venerdì 17....  )


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Prima colazione "robusta" ( un brunch praticamente, visto che è venerdì 17....  )


gnammi gnammi sai che a me il brunch piace assai


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cappuccio brioche succo d'arancia e un tavolo lontano dal tipo che ci prova con la cameriera  Grazie


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bungiornoooooo IPA!!!! che il venerdì sia onorato


e sia!! :rotfl:

minchia...sto strisciando verso il fine settimana, che mi sembra di essere una assetata nel deserto...

c'è una zona fumatori? 

Una sigaretta comoda, prima di scheggiare, sarebbe una cosa veramente meravigliosa!


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2017)

colazione fatta come ogni mattina in casa , poi dopo avervi letto  esco e vado al mio bar ma questa mattina cambio abitudini quindi mi siedo e ordino un be caffè decaffeinato non so se avete Vergnano perchè mi piace il suo gusto ed è quello che più si assomiglia al caffè vero, sapete meno ne prendo e meno fa male alla pressione :sonar:
Per la bimba della foto  può starci il cambio anche se nel mio bar mattutino c'è una ragazza rumena di 22 anni con figlia e gia sposata che è al bacio immaginate una bella ragazza con pantacollant che mentre me lo prepara mi offre una vista del suo di dietro niente male , io sempre gentile  ma se ne accorge che le guardo il didietro e il suo bel viso ma vedo che ne  è contenta.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cappuccio brioche succo d'arancia e un tavolo lontano dal tipo che ci prova con la cameriera  Grazie


ecco principessa


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

[video=youtube_share;-OnRxfhbHB4]https://youtu.be/-OnRxfhbHB4[/video]





ipazia ha detto:


> e sia!! :rotfl:
> 
> minchia...sto strisciando verso il fine settimana, che mi sembra di essere una assetata nel deserto...
> 
> ...


si sì zona fumatori e relax.  Namaste


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2017)

[video=youtube;GCgwD7lCUWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCgwD7lCUWw[/video]

buon venerdì a tutti!


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2017)

oggi è anche la festa dei gatti...e delle gatte


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> oggi è anche la festa dei gatti...e delle gatte


che belli !!!!:inlove:


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cappuccio brioche succo d'arancia e un tavolo lontano dal tipo che ci prova con la cameriera  Grazie


:inlove: :inlove:


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiornissimooooo!
Ripasso stasera, vado di fretta, fatemi trovare l'aperitivo eh!



quello a sinistra ovviamente


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiornissimooooo!
> Ripasso stasera, vado di fretta, fatemi trovare l'aperitivo eh!
> 
> View attachment 12622
> ...


Si vuoi un aiuto per succhiarlo :carneval:


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

Tra un po' esco, faccio che lasciarvi qualche stuzzichino. Fiamma non ti UMBRIAcare come al solito :singleeye:


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si vuoi un aiuto per succhiarlo :carneval:


Ho letto bene ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ho letto bene ?


Uuuhh non si succhia qui ? :carneval:


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhh non si succhia qui ? :carneval:


call me.

NOW !!!


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si vuoi un aiuto per succhiarlo :carneval:


sì, qualcosa così, al tavolo con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] in zona fumatori grazie :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> call me.
> 
> NOW !!!


Driiiiinnn!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> sì, qualcosa così, al tavolo con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] in zona fumatori grazie :mexican:
> 
> View attachment 12625


Siamo in tre ..io te e ipa


----------



## brenin (17 Febbraio 2017)

Per pranzo qualcosa di veloce ma gustoso e nutriente....


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo in tre ..io te e ipa


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Per pranzo qualcosa di veloce ma gustoso e nutriente....


Grazieeeeee gnam gnam


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno...torno adesso da lavoro e non mi dite che avete già fatto l'inaugurazione


----------



## brenin (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Buongiorno...torno adesso da lavoro e non mi dite che avete già fatto l'inaugurazione


Siamo già al pranzo.... comunque sei sempre la benvenuta ( se ti accontenti del menù... )


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Siamo già al pranzo.... comunque sei sempre la benvenuta ( se ti accontenti del menù... )


Dalle mie parti si inaugura la sera, con aperitivi vari...pertanto siamo ancora in tempo:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti si inaugura la sera, con aperitivi vari...pertanto siamo ancora in tempo:up:


Alle 19 allestisco l'apericena: )


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alle 19 allestisco l'apericena: )


.
pensi che vada bene con quello che la mia signora mi cucina?
Baccalà in umido su di un letto di patate in padella


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2017)

invece a pranzo una bella scodella di pasta e ceci con la pasta come la vedete nella foto piu stracchino e un paio di fette di golfetta una bananina e un caffè , speriamo di digerire perchè sai non vorrei che mi venissero a soccorrere in acqua:up::up::up:


perchè non si vede foto?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Boh [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] ho provato a quotate il post e mi sono venuti fuori un groviglio di numero e simboli ah ah ah


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> pensi che vada bene con quello che la mia signora mi cucina?
> Baccalà in umido su di un letto di patate in padella


Buonooooo


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alle 19 allestisco l'apericena: )


Ci sarò


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

*Apericena per tutti !!!!!*


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Eccomi...voglio assaggiare un pò di tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Eccomi...voglio assaggiare un pò di tutto


Anche io ...ho una fame stasera


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Manca qualcosa però....non senza questi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Manca qualcosa però....non senza questi
> 
> View attachment 12632


Approvo gnammmmmmm


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12628View attachment 12629View attachment 12630View attachment 12631


Ohhh! Così mi piace!


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Manca qualcosa però....non senza questi
> 
> View attachment 12632


però troppo grandi per l'aperitivo... facciamo i mignon dai


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ...ho una fame stasera


Con queste immagini sta venendo fame anche a chi non ne aveva


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2017)

*...*

Un the Ati c'è in questo posto??

Bello caldo, che mi prepara lo stomaco x la cena..


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un the Ati c'è in questo posto??
> 
> Bello caldo, che mi prepara lo stomaco x la cena..


Ma come ho postato apericena!!!!!! C'è  anche il the


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un the Ati c'è in questo posto??
> 
> Bello caldo, che mi prepara lo stomaco x la cena..


A quest'ora?
Elisabetta ti aspettava alle 5, ti ha messo da parte pure i pasticcini


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] accontentati di un buon rosso


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> però troppo grandi per l'aperitivo... facciamo i mignon dai


ok..li porto io ...se facciamo un raduno vi porto davvero qualcosa di buono


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] accontentati di un buon rosso
> 
> View attachment 12634


Va bene, mi accontento

Giusto x mettervi a vostro agio


----------



## Divì (17 Febbraio 2017)

Sono in ritardo? Vorrei tanto un mojito ....


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono in ritardo? Vorrei tanto un mojito ....


Nessun ritardo il longue bar resta aperto


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

Eccomi!!!!!


Madonna, sono stravolta di stanchezza. Datemi qualcosa di dolce e forte per riprendermi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Eccomi!!!!!
> 
> 
> Madonna, sono stravolta di stanchezza. Datemi qualcosa di dolce e forte per riprendermi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Eccomi!!!!!
> 
> 
> Madonna, sono stravolta di stanchezza. Datemi qualcosa di dolce e forte per riprendermi


Fichissimo l'avatar


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12637View attachment 12638View attachment 12638




Svengo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fichissimo l'avatar


Diciamo che stasera ho la faccia da culo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Diciamo che stasera ho la faccia da culo :rotfl:


Tu si bella altroché


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> ok..li porto io ...se facciamo un raduno vi porto davvero qualcosa di buono
> View attachment 12635


Sicilia orientale o occidentale?


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu si bella altroché


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


>


Questa faccia non mi è nuova


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicilia orientale o occidentale?


Orientale


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Questa faccia non mi è nuova


In che senso


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Orientale


Allora trattasi di arancini... 
brava Piperita :up:


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> In che senso


celebre battuta di Totò...


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> celebre battuta di Totò...












:rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (18 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Allora trattasi di arancini...
> brava Piperita :up:


Esatto!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

*Buongiorno e buon Week.. ..si colaziona???*



Prego per le richieste particolari rivolgersi ai baristi



Sono in prova non me li strapazzato troppo


----------



## ilnikko (18 Febbraio 2017)

Posso venire Fiamma ?  (  )

sei già aperta a quest'ora ?  (  )


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Posso venire Fiamma ?  (  )
> 
> sei già aperta a quest'ora ?  (  )


Venghi pure come vuole su Maremma maiala le posto il tavolino dove può appoggiarsi


----------



## MariLea (18 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiornissimo a tutti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (18 Febbraio 2017)

Io solo un caffè, grazie.


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno!!!


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2017)

Un bicchiere di latte alla spina si può avere? :tette:

Buongiorno!! 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2017)

per me un White Russian con un solo cubetto di ghiaccio, grazie.


----------



## MariLea (18 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me un White Russian con un solo cubetto di ghiaccio, grazie.


Questa sì che è una cosa seria,
delicatissimo! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un bicchiere di latte alla spina si può avere? :tette:
> 
> Buongiorno!!
> 
> Buscopann


 le tette son finite 


perplesso ha detto:


> per me un White Russian con un solo cubetto di ghiaccio, grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

*Happy hour !!!!!!*




Passaggio veloce ....bon appetit!! !


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiornissimo a tutti!!!

Oggi caffè smisurato...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiornissimo a tutti!!!
> 
> Oggi caffè smisurato...
> 
> View attachment 12652


Ah ah ah buongiorno


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Dalla Sicilia con furore...cannoli e minne


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dalla Sicilia con furore...cannoli e minne
> 
> View attachment 12654
> 
> View attachment 12655


buoniiiiiiii
:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiornissimo a tutti!!!
> 
> Oggi caffè smisurato...
> 
> View attachment 12652


Anch'io!


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Prendo il coffee da Fiamma e m'ingozzo dei porci dolci siciliani che adoro!!

Quando ero giù facevo delle colazioni strepitose col gelato dentro i maritozzi. Svengo ancora al pensiero 

Brunetta, che dolce è? L'hai fatto tu? Ha un bellissimo aspetto; io faccio quella cosa lì salata, con l'impasto di patate e prosciutto e formaggio dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Prendo il coffee da Fiamma e m'ingozzo dei porci dolci siciliani che adoro!!
> 
> Quando ero giù facevo delle colazioni strepitose col gelato dentro i maritozzi. Svengo ancora al pensiero
> 
> Brunetta, che dolce è? L'hai fatto tu? Ha un bellissimo aspetto; io faccio quella cosa lì salata, con l'impasto di patate e prosciutto e formaggio dentro.


È la torta di rose. L'ho comprata, non quella della foto. Stamattina ce la siamo litigata io e mio figlio. La suocera di una mia amica la fa da svenimento.


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Venghino signori...stasera offro io...tavola calda siciliana
arancini, pizzette, sfogliate, pizze coperte, siciliane al prosciutto....tutti per voi:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Venghino signori...stasera offro io...tavola calda siciliana
> arancini, pizzette, sfogliate, pizze coperte, siciliane al prosciutto....tutti per voi:up:
> View attachment 12659


Io ....io ..io ... :festa: assaggio tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io!
> View attachment 12657


Ma che bella !!!!! E che buona!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

*Buongiornoooooo si torna al lavorooooo*


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12661


Bella lì!!!!


----------



## ilnikko (20 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno da Turin nè


----------



## ilnikko (20 Febbraio 2017)

gia' che c'ero vi ho preso un po' di gianduiotti e di boeri


----------



## ilnikko (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Venghino signori...stasera offro io...tavola calda siciliana
> arancini, pizzette, sfogliate, pizze coperte, siciliane al prosciutto....tutti per voi:up:
> View attachment 12659


Io che non mangio dolci mi ci tufferei li dentro


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

Buon giorno 
Colazione salata per me 
Grazie


----------



## brenin (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno
> Colazione salata per me
> Grazie


del tipo



 quasi alla teutonica o più abbordabile vista l'ora ?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> del tipo
> 
> 
> 
> quasi alla teutonica o più abbordabile vista l'ora ?


Che spettacolo 
Non ho le faccine adeguate sul cell


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

vista così è cotta la pancetta?


----------



## brenin (20 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> vista così è cotta la pancetta?


Ecco la ricetta, molto facile e veloce :

http://www.ricette.com/uova-in-gabbia/


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno! Certo che siete dei gran porconi in codesto bar :rotfl:


Qualcuno mi fa compagnia con la mia colazione preferita?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> del tipo
> 
> 
> 
> quasi alla teutonica o più abbordabile vista l'ora ?





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Buongiorno! Certo che siete dei gran porconi in codesto bar :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Qualcuno mi fa compagnia con la mia colazione preferita?
> ...


 Buongiorno, ho una fame che mangerei entrambi.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

la mia colazione è molto leggera:





poi una tazza di latte con biscotti e quindi un caffè


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ecco la ricetta, molto facile e veloce :
> 
> http://www.ricette.com/uova-in-gabbia/


Grazie :up: ottima ricetta veloce per le emergenze...


----------



## brenin (20 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Grazie :up: ottima ricetta veloce per le emergenze...


Prego, io ho sostituito il bacon con la pancetta dolce, però va a gusti....


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2017)

per me una teglia di lasagne, grazie


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2017)

*...*

Due teglie

E una bottiglia di Conero DOC riserva


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me una teglia di lasagne, grazie





Skorpio ha detto:


> Due teglie
> 
> E una bottiglia di Conero DOC riserva


. [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ma non ti si stringe il cuore per questi due poveri ometti?
E fai ste lasagne su


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me una teglia di lasagne, grazie





Skorpio ha detto:


> Due teglie
> 
> E una bottiglia di Conero DOC riserva





farfalla ha detto:


> . [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ma non ti si stringe il cuore per questi due poveri ometti?
> E fai ste lasagne su


----------



## brenin (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> . @_Fiammetta_ ma non ti si stringe il cuore per questi due poveri ometti?
> E fai ste lasagne su


Molto fortunata [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], si sono accontentati di poco, praticamente piatto unico....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Molto fortunata @_Fiammetta_, si sono accontentati di poco, praticamente piatto unico....


.
E cosa vuoi che chiedano gli uomini qui?
Lo sai che sono tutte chiacchiere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta;1786758 [/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Che bontà, fanno tanto pranzo della domenica...
> Dalle parti di [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] si fanno pure al pesto e squacquerone... buonissime!


----------



## brenin (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> E cosa vuoi che chiedano gli uomini qui?
> Lo sai che sono tutte chiacchiere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questa suona "pesante".... vedremo cosa replicheranno i due interessati.....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Molto fortunata [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], si sono accontentati di poco, praticamente piatto unico....


Eh si piatto unico basta e avanza


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che bontà, fanno tanto pranzo della domenica...
> Dalle parti di @_perplesso_ si fanno pure al pesto e squacquerone... View attachment 12669buonissime!


.
intendi in Liguria?

Se mi bannano è stato bello conoscervi


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> intendi in Liguria?
> 
> Se mi bannano è stato bello conoscervi


non saprei, che faccio... cancello? 
anche per noi è stato bellissimo :ciao: 
:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che bontà, fanno tanto pranzo della domenica...
> Dalle parti di @_perplesso_ si fanno pure al pesto e squacquerone... View attachment 12669buonissime!





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> intendi in Liguria?
> 
> Se mi bannano è stato bello conoscervi





Mari Lea ha detto:


> non saprei, che faccio... cancello?
> anche per noi è stato bellissimo :ciao:
> :rotfl:


qualcuno qui vuole botte


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno qui vuole botte


quel poco che so... l'ho letto qui in chiaro eh! :bandiera:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno qui vuole botte


No no era buona notte ...ciao Ligure


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> quel poco che so... l'ho letto qui in chiaro eh! :bandiera:


.
Che fai te la dai a gambe e mi molli da sola?


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no era buona notte ...ciao Ligure


te non c'è nemmeno bisogno che te lo dica.....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> te non c'è nemmeno bisogno che te lo dica.....


:bleble:


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Che fai te la dai a gambe e mi molli da sola?


Beh... si salvi chi può :kungfu:


----------



## ilnikko (20 Febbraio 2017)

Comincio a preparare qualcosa alla boja fauss





chi c'è c'è


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Comincio a preparare qualcosa alla boja fauss
> 
> View attachment 12670
> 
> ...


.
ci fosse una cosa che non mi piace


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Comincio a preparare qualcosa alla boja fauss
> 
> View attachment 12670
> 
> ...


Bravoooooo!!!! Io ci sonoooo


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Comincio a preparare qualcosa alla boja fauss
> 
> View attachment 12670
> 
> ...


 attenzione non mi sembrano molto dietetici


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

*Party pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



Stasera si stuzzica la pizza


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

Qualcuno gradisce le cassatelle siciliane?
In base alla zone, sono di diverso tipo. Le prime sono con un composto al cioccolato, le seconde alla ricotta. Nella mia zona si usano quelle alla ricotta


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12673
> 
> Stasera si stuzzica la pizza


Io io io io io !!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io io io io io !!!!!!!


:up: la mangerei ogni giorno


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

A quanto pare stasera con i dolci siamo a dieta.
Chissà  perché quando sono con le amiche, nessuna di loro vuole che si portino  dolci( tranne io, che ci tengo)... siamo  a dieta, fanno male, ecc, però se malauguratamente qualcuna li porta, non resta neanche il vassoio...misteri della dieta :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Comincio a preparare qualcosa alla boja fauss
> chi c'è c'è


Cosa c'è di tipico piemontese dicci dicci...
l'aspetto è bello e coloratissimo :up:


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> attenzione non mi sembrano molto dietetici


poi in qualche modo bruceremo...


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Qualcuno gradisce le cassatelle siciliane?
> In base alla zone, sono di diverso tipo. Le prime sono con un composto al cioccolato, le seconde alla ricotta. Nella mia zona si usano quelle alla ricotta
> 
> View attachment 12674
> View attachment 12675


Di cassatelle, come forma conosco le prime, però con crema di ricotta e goccioline di cioccolato, sono la specialità di Castellammare del golfo.
Quelle sotto mai viste, sono di pasta frolla?


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A quanto pare stasera con i dolci siamo a dieta.
> Chissà  perché quando sono con le amiche, nessuna di loro vuole che si portino  dolci( tranne io, che ci tengo)... siamo  a dieta, fanno male, ecc, però se malauguratamente qualcuna li porta, non resta neanche il vassoio...misteri della dieta :rotfl::rotfl:


Il mistero per cui certe persone sempre a dieta non le si vede mai dimagrire


----------



## Piperita (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Di cassatelle, come forma conosco le prime, però con crema di ricotta e goccioline di cioccolato, sono la specialità di Castellammare del golfo.
> Quelle sotto mai viste, sono di pasta frolla?


Sì,pasta frolla con ripieno di ricotta e cannella, che da noi si usa molto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

*Buongiorno e buona Colazione a tutti*


Chi preferisce il dolce e chi il salato ?


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno Forum!

Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], ora capisco perché sei sempre così carica... la prima colazione è importante


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiorno Forum!
> 
> Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], ora capisco perché sei sempre così carica... la prima colazione è importante


Ah ah ah vero la mattina sono esplosiva :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12687View attachment 12687
> Chi preferisce il dolce e chi il salato ?


Buono...

io il salato

buongiorno


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> ci fosse una cosa che non mi piace


E' voluta la cosa :inlove:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> attenzione non mi sembrano molto dietetici


 Infatti non li mangio


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di tipico piemontese dicci dicci...
> l'aspetto è bello e coloratissimo :up:


Qui di "tipico" ci sarebbero le bruschette, che si fanno un po' dappertutto, anche se in Piemonte si usa parecchio l'aglio che a me non piace e non digerisco, le acciughe al verde o in altri bagnetti, i vari tomini (formaggi) con varie salsette (verde o rosso), antipasti tipici di verdure, vitello tonnato, carne all'albese...ecc.ecc.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Infatti non li mangio


Li mangio io anche per te


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' voluta la cosa :inlove:


.
Tu mi vizi :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' voluta la cosa :inlove:





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Tu mi vizi :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


ed io ve gonfio


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed io ve gonfio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12697


.
non posso darti un verde
Secondo me lo affossa sto post:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> non posso darti un verde
> Secondo me lo affossa sto post:rotfl::rotfl:


ah sicuro 

al limite lo deraglia sul forum di zod :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ah sicuro
> 
> al limite lo deraglia sul forum di zod :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12697





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> non posso darti un verde
> Secondo me lo affossa sto post:rotfl::rotfl:





ilnikko ha detto:


> ah sicuro
> 
> al limite lo deraglia sul forum di zod :singleeye:





farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no no vi vendo a trance come rane pescatrici al mercato del pesce


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12697


I fiorentini: "meglio un morto in casa che un pisano all'uscio"

rispondono i pisani: "che dio vi accontenti!"


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

*Sushi buffet*




STASERA SUSHI BUFFET!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ottimo!!! :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> STASERA SUSHI BUFFET!!!!!



E' bellissimo! Mio marito s'ingozza tutto 

Muà, je n'aime pas


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' bellissimo! Mio marito s'ingozza tutto
> 
> Muà, je n'aime pas


A me piace


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2017)

Io lo adoro


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Buongiorno da Turin nè
> 
> View attachment 12662


Ma parli così? :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

*Oggi bio*



Buongiorno


----------



## ilnikko (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma parli così? :inlove:


Certo nè 
At piasu ?


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12709View attachment 12710
> 
> Buongiorno


.
anche se è bio sono tutte cose buone , che dire non è che sono troppe?
Mi fai ricordare le colazioni servite a buffet negli alberghi  di solito prendo due fette di pane imburrato con marmellata , seguito da un paio di cornetti ed infine un succo di frutta sai per prendere le pasticche e più delle volte mi diletto con un piattino di frittata e un po di guanciale passato in padella sempre accompagnato da qualche pezzettino di pane, mi alzo e sono pronto per arrivare al pranzo :up:
Ah dimenticavo di solito finisco con un caffè e se non lo sanno fare ho lo prendo al bar o lo faccio in camera


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> anche se è bio sono tutte cose buone , che dire non è che sono troppe?
> Mi fai ricordare le colazioni servite a buffet negli alberghi  di solito prendo due fette di pane imburrato con marmellata , seguito da un paio di cornetti ed infine un succo di frutta sai per prendere le pasticche e più delle volte mi diletto con un piattino di frittata e un po di guanciale passato in padella sempre accompagnato da qualche pezzettino di pane, mi alzo e sono pronto per arrivare al pranzo :up:
> Ah scordavo di solito finisco con un caffè e se non lo sanno fare ho lo prendo al bar o lo faccio in camera


Idem ...io ci arrivo a cena però


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Idem ...io ci arrivo a cena però


ho il baule da riempire:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo nè
> At piasu ?


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Idem ...io ci arrivo a cena però


Anche del giorno dopo :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche del giorno dopo :mexican:


Allora mangio più di te


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

*Brunch......ho fameeeeee*

View attachment 12728ACH]


Su su mangiamo


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

che bontà!!!
comunque è buono anche il mio panino con formaggio e prosciutto :linguaccia:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

*Oggi vi accontentate di una parodia*

[video=youtube_share;4OKNplBnRDM]https://youtu.be/4OKNplBnRDM[/video]:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


meglio dell'originale


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> meglio dell'originale


Ma guarda il testo dell' originale seppur leggero ha pure un suo perché...questa parodia è  divertentissima :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda il testo dell' originale seppur leggero ha pure un suo perché...questa parodia è  divertentissima :rotfl:


scontato, almeno la parodia fa ridere


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

Piuttosto... avete bicarbonato in questo bar?
 che in giro c'è molta acidità, mi pare...  :kungfu:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Piuttosto... avete bicarbonato in questo bar?
> che in giro c'è molta acidità, mi pare...  :kungfu:


Acidità?  !
  Aspè :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

caspita, non manca proprio niente...
mandiamone nell'altra sezione






ma siamo sicuri che questa polverina sia bicarbonato di sodio eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> caspita, non manca proprio niente...
> mandiamone nell'altra sezione
> 
> 
> ...


Così me l'han venduta ...poi boh ..tu prova se ti senti euforica non era bicarbonato :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così me l'han venduta ...poi boh ..tu prova se ti senti euforica non era bicarbonato :rotfl:


va bene, prima di passarla di là... provo io allora, che sennò succede una strage azzo:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> va bene, prima di passarla di là... provo io allora, che sennò succede una strage azzo:


ma di la ...dove ( non sto leggendo )


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> caspita, non manca proprio niente...
> mandiamone nell'altra sezione
> 
> 
> ...


quale altra sezione


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

nie', leggevo "per alleggerire"


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> nie', leggevo "per alleggerire"


Appunto nome omen :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto nome omen :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

*Buongiorno*



Qui giornata uggiosa !!! Buondì


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12741
> 
> Qui giornata uggiosa !!! Buondì


.
qui vento e nuvole.
Fatto colazione come sempre ma ai biscotti l'ho integrata con le frappe fatte ieri erano ancora croccanti  e come sai una tira l'altra me le sono finite


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> qui vento e nuvole.
> Fatto colazione come sempre ma ai biscotti l'ho integrata con le frappe fatte ieri erano ancora croccanti  e come sai una tira l'altra me le sono finite


Doppia razione di nuoto oggi


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui giornata uggiosa !!! Buondì


Buona giornata e buon lavoro Fiamma 



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> qui vento e nuvole.
> Fatto colazione come sempre ma ai biscotti l'ho integrata con le frappe fatte ieri erano ancora croccanti  e come sai una tira l'altra me le sono finite


Ma che tesoro di moglie, ti fa pure i dolcetti delle feste


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Doppia razione di nuoto oggi


.
ma tanto sono sempre li con il peso e come dico sempre io mangio non per dimagrire ma per sostentamento :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buona giornata e buon lavoro Fiamma
> 
> 
> *Ma che tesoro di moglie, ti fa pure i dolcetti delle feste *


.
questa volta no mi sono stati donati , ma per come e quando li fa non mi lamento pensa io ho già mangiato le classiche bombe fritte e ne ho altre nel congelatore che credo mangeremo domenica:up:


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera voglio mantenermi leggera, solo una coppa di frutta.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Stasera voglio mantenermi leggera, solo una coppa di frutta.
> View attachment 12744


Mmmhh buona io assaggio


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

*Uff tempo sempre uggioso*

.....quindi colazione cosi oggi


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2017)

Ehi... sveglia manica di lavativi!
oggi beccatevi una colazione mostruosa


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12749.....quindi colazione cosi oggi


dai ancora un mesetto e la facciamo davvero al sole la colazione


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ehi... sveglia manica di lavativi!
> oggi beccatevi una colazione mostruosa
> 
> 
> View attachment 12750


che bellino che è


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12749.....quindi colazione cosi oggi


Yum!!! Grazie 

per me un ginseng


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Yum!!! Grazie
> 
> per me un ginseng


 ecco qui :bacissimo:


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12751 ecco qui :bacissimo:





 :bacissimo:  Gentilissima 

Sono un po' bimba stamattina. Ieri sera ho fatto tardi .....


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :bacissimo:  Gentilissima
> 
> Sono un po' bimba stamattina. Ieri sera ho fatto tardi .....


.
ho letto quindi  colazione leggera:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :bacissimo:  Gentilissima
> 
> Sono un po' bimba stamattina. Ieri sera ho fatto tardi .....


Bene, far tardi non fa mai male


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene, far tardi non fa mai male


.
invece il contrario?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> invece il contrario?


Secondo se hai molto sonno devi dormire


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

la signora stasera mi prepara pizza con patate
poi pizza margherita
quindi pizza e funghi champinion 
e l'ultima con solo pomodoro.





Sono teglie


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> la signora stasera mi prepara pizza con patate
> poi pizza margherita
> quindi pizza e funghi champinion
> e l'ultima con solo pomodoro.
> ...


Anche io pizza stasera


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

l'ho convinta ieri e avendo preso un sacco di funghi in offerta gli ho detto perchè non la fai , allora ci ha pensato ed ieri ha preparato l'impasto e fatto l'impasto la messo in frigo prima di uscire a preparato allargando la pasta in tre teglie  e fra un po inizierà a mettere in forno , una l'ha preparata per il piccolo (si fa per dire) l'ha preferita con le patate .
Di solito la ordino ma oggi mi abbuffo con queste che sono più buone


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'ho convinta ieri e avendo preso un sacco di funghi in offerta gli ho detto perchè non la fai , allora ci ha pensato ed ieri ha preparato l'impasto e fatto l'impasto la messo in frigo prima di uscire a preparato allargando la pasta in tre teglie  e fra un po inizierà a mettere in forno , una l'ha preparata per il piccolo (si fa per dire) l'ha preferita con le patate .
> Di solito la ordino ma oggi mi abbuffo con queste che sono più buone


Io di solito la faccio anche perché ne preparo sempre una con farina di kamut


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io di solito la faccio anche perché ne preparo sempre una con farina di kamut


.
e che è ?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e che è ?


Un tipo di farina, la pizza viene buonissima e molto più digeribile


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un tipo di farina, la pizza viene buonissima e molto più digeribile


.
La pasta che ha fatto la signora è quella famosa di Bonci  e l'ho mangiata qui



https://www.google.it/maps/place/Bo...6e877847f024954a!8m2!3d41.9067873!4d12.446624




non l'abbiamo fatta spessa come lui , in questo posto che si ho messo ce ne sono di tanti tipi costano ma sono di una sofficezza da svenire , poi la bontà e le cose tante che ci mette sopra


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

una vocina mi chiama mi ha detto inizia a scendere ciao buona serata:up:


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> La pasta che ha fatto la signora è quella famosa di Bonci  e l'ho mangiata qui
> 
> 
> ...


Mai stata, ma buono a sapersi perché se la fa soffice potrebbe anche piacermi... a Roma la fanno tutti scrocchiarella e poi credo a lievitazione veloce, perchè ci vuole una notte intera e dieci litri d'acqua prima di digerirla :bleah:


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mai stata, ma buono a sapersi perché se la fa soffice potrebbe anche piacermi... a Roma la fanno tutti scrocchiarella e poi credo a lievitazione veloce, perchè ci vuole una notte intera e dieci litri d'acqua prima di digerirla :bleah:


.
Vai e poi mi fai sapere , preparati ad un assalto a Fort Apache ci deve prendere il numeretto ma ti giuro che ne vale la pena , e se puoi o vuoi farla da sola come la fa lui o simile basta seguire l'istruzioni che ci sono i rete (trovete la mia signora) ed avere pazienza di aspettare il giorno dopo  , di lievito ne occorre pochissimo .
Alzato alle 5 e con una fame da lupo per dirti che ho digerito anche se la mia signora dice che digerisco pure i sassi:sonar: , rimasta quindi a mezzodì ne completo l'assaggio:up:

http://lericettedellaprovadelcuoco....za-ricetta-originale-bonci-provadelcuoco.html


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mai stata, ma buono a sapersi perché se la fa soffice potrebbe anche piacermi... a Roma la fanno tutti scrocchiarella e poi credo a lievitazione veloce, perchè ci vuole una notte intera e dieci litri d'acqua prima di digerirla :bleah:


Di Roma?

Mi sembra ci siano altri di Roma, io ci vengo spesso...magari potremmo incontrarci, una volta o l'altra


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Di Roma?
> 
> Mi sembra ci siano altri di Roma, io ci vengo spesso...magari potremmo incontrarci, una volta o l'altra


.
mi sembra che il tuo lui lavora fuori , io o altri forse abbiamo qualche problemino


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

*Colazione a Perugia*





Oggi offro io


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12755
> View attachment 12756
> View attachment 12757
> View attachment 12758
> Oggi offro io


.
tanto ci ritorno prima o poi:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> tanto ci ritorno prima o poi:up:


Ti offro la colazione sul seri così o un brunch


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti offro la colazione sul seri così o un brunch


.
sai uno zio che ora è morto e volevo offrirgli il caffè mi disse : nipote a questa eta (cioè sua) non sia mai che paghi il nipote .
Così direi a te non è il caso anzi dovresti essere mia ospite non solo per la colazione ma anche per il pranzo, 
basterebbe guidarmi per la città:up:
Mannaggia il tema di questo forum e le cose che si scrivono come giustificare


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12755
> 
> Oggi offro io


Buongiorno Fiamma,
è bellissima!


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Vai e poi mi fai sapere , preparati ad un assalto a Fort Apache ci deve prendere il numeretto ma ti giuro che ne vale la pena , e se puoi o vuoi farla da sola come la fa lui o simile basta seguire l'istruzioni che ci sono i rete (trovete la mia signora) ed avere pazienza di aspettare il giorno dopo  , di lievito ne occorre pochissimo .
> Alzato alle 5 e con una fame da lupo per dirti che ho digerito anche se la mia signora dice che digerisco pure i sassi:sonar: , rimasta quindi a mezzodì ne completo l'assaggio:up:
> 
> http://lericettedellaprovadelcuoco....za-ricetta-originale-bonci-provadelcuoco.html


Piuttosto che prepararmi all'assalto, preferisco farla da me e devo dire che, leggendo la ricetta, mi convince parecchio  perché la digeribilità degli impasti è dovuta proprio a quantità minime di lievito e tempi lunghi di lievitazione...
Grazie del link :up: e buona domenica Olo.


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Piuttosto che prepararmi all'assalto, preferisco farla da me e devo dire che, leggendo la ricetta, mi convince parecchio  perché la digeribilità degli impasti è dovuta proprio a quantità minime di lievito e tempi lunghi di lievitazione...
> Grazie del link :up: e buona domenica Olo.


. di niente è sempre bello fare un piacere ad una bella signora


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> *Di Roma*?
> 
> Mi sembra ci siano altri di Roma, io ci vengo spesso...magari potremmo incontrarci, una volta o l'altra


No, ma ci vivo buona parte dell'anno.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sai uno zio che ora è morto e volevo offrirgli il caffè mi disse : nipote a questa eta (cioè sua) non sia mai che paghi il nipote .
> Così direi a te non è il caso anzi dovresti essere mia ospite non solo per la colazione ma anche per il pranzo,
> basterebbe guidarmi per la città:up:
> Mannaggia il tema di questo forum e le cose che si scrivono come giustificare


Vabbè il forum sarà di cucina


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fiamma,
> è bellissima!


Sei mai venuta a visitare l'acropoli ?


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mi sembra che il tuo lui lavora fuori , io o altri forse abbiamo qualche problemino


Non ho capito.


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> No, ma ci vivo buona parte dell'anno.


Ottimo! Magari facciamo un raduno zona centro


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ottimo! Magari facciamo un raduno zona centro


Eh si ci incastro con gli impegni si può fare


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


.
giustificare l'incontri


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un tipo di farina, la pizza viene buonissima e molto più digeribile


Io ultimamente uso la manitoba a metà con kamut o normale, niente male!


Provata la focaccia Locatelli? Si fa proprio con metà manitoba e metà 00, è rapida, non si impasta e d è sofficissima e buonissima! 



http://blog.giallozafferano.it/chezbibia/focaccia-locatelli/


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> giustificare l'incontri


Ma non devi giustificare, puoi portare la moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io ultimamente uso la manitoba a metà con kamut o normale, niente male!
> 
> 
> Provata la focaccia Locatelli? Si fa proprio con metà manitoba e metà 00, è rapida, non si impasta e d è sofficissima e buonissima!
> ...


No ora guardo  
La Manitoba la uso per gli strufoli


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io ultimamente uso la manitoba a metà con kamut o normale, niente male!
> 
> 
> Provata la focaccia Locatelli? Si fa proprio con metà manitoba e metà 00, è rapida, non si impasta e d è sofficissima e buonissima!
> ...


Cavolo ...deve esser ottima la provo in settimana :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo ...deve esser ottima la provo in settimana :up:


E' fantastica davvero. Fai metà manitoba e metà normale e poi dimmi com'è :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' fantastica davvero. Fai metà manitoba e metà normale e poi dimmi com'è :up:


Assolutamente si


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2017)

*Buongiorno a tutti*



Buon inizio di settimana


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12762
> 
> Buon inizio di settimana


.
.
grazie ricambio , questa di colazione va meglio mi sembra più leggera quindi :up:


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma non devi giustificare, puoi portare la moglie


 .
sarebbe un casino e poi chi la ferma con le domande ?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sarebbe un casino e poi chi la ferma con le domande ?


:rofl:


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl:


.
ridi eh , mettiti nei miei panni


----------



## Piperita (27 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sarebbe un casino e poi chi la ferma con le domande ?


Diremo che facciamo parte del forum degli artigiani..ti sta bene?

Devo farmi una cultura prima di venire, pinze, tubi, chiave inglese, cacciavite a stella o a paletta....:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Diremo che facciamo parte del forum degli artigiani..ti sta bene?
> 
> Devo farmi una cultura prima di venire, pinze, tubi, chiave inglese, cacciavite a stella o a paletta....:rotfl:


.
meglio pennelli


----------



## Piperita (27 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> meglio pennelli


I pennelli vanno bene, di tanto in tanto dipingo.
Preferisco i pennelli piatti a setole semidure


----------



## MariLea (27 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12762
> 
> Buon inizio di settimana


Anche a te Fiamme' 
ottima la colazione con tanto yogurt


----------



## MariLea (27 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ridi eh , mettiti nei miei panni


Guarda che, se adoperate lo stesso computer, vede le tue navigazioni e lo sa che frequenti questo forum


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Guarda che, se adoperate lo stesso computer, vede le tue navigazioni e lo sa che frequenti questo forum


sssssssssssssssssssssss
viaggio in forma anonima e vedrebbe anche altre cose, non rimane nella cronologia dovrebbe vedere il server ma credo sia impossibile e poi ho anche la password


----------



## MariLea (27 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sssssssssssssssssssssss
> viaggio in forma anonima e vedrebbe anche altre cose, non rimane nella cronologia dovrebbe vedere il server ma credo sia impossibile e poi ho anche la password


E bravo :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E bravo :rotfl:


.
ricorda che sono traditore non scoperto e non intendo svelare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno bella gente*


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2017)

Buongiorno!
passa qua... stamattina ho proprio fame


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12766


oh mio Dio, dov'è questo posto che ci vado subito


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oh mio Dio, dov'è questo posto che ci vado subito


Bella domanda  risposta: boh


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oh mio Dio, dov'è questo posto che ci vado subito


Sardegna. Si capisce dal quadro sullo sfondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sardegna. Si capisce dal quadro sullo sfondo.


Molto probabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sardegna. Si capisce dal quadro sullo sfondo.


vedo tutto sfuocato, mi fido:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

*Oggi vorrei esser qui*



Buondì...sogno...sole e mare :inlove:


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12768
> 
> Buondì...sogno...sole e mare :inlove:


,
stessi ombrelloni trovati in sicilia l'altro anno , la colazione con un ricco buffet quella che posti è un po miserina tornato con due kiletti in più perchè non raccontarti cosa c'era sia al pranzo che la cena sembravamo una moltitudine di persone affamate e mai sazie, un pozzo senza fondo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ,
> stessi ombrelloni trovati in sicilia l'altro anno , la colazione con un ricco buffet quella che posti è un po miserina tornato con due kiletti in più perchè non raccontarti cosa c'era sia al pranzo che la cena sembravamo una moltitudine di persone affamate e mai sazie, un pozzo senza fondo


Che bella la Sicilia :inlove:


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che bella la Sicilia :inlove:


:up:
l'ho vista quasi tutta mi manca la parte di Ragusa  e Noto chissà quando mettono le nuove brochure(fortuna al correttore) se c'è un tour da quelle parti ci faccio un pensierino


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12768
> 
> Buondì...sogno...sole e mare


Gran bel sogno... 
Buona giornata  :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

Siamo quasi all'happy hour!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo quasi all'happy hour!


Poi te lo posto un bel happy hour
Ho avuto giornata pesantissima mi serve relax  e è un buon cocktail


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi te lo posto un bel happy hour
> Ho avuto giornata pesantissima mi serve relax  e è un buon cocktail


Io solo vino rosso


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

*Aperitiviamoci !!!!!!*


----------



## Piperita (2 Marzo 2017)

Qua si mangia sempre...sto ingrassando a vista d'occhio...basta vi prego


----------



## Piperita (2 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> :up:
> l'ho vista quasi tutta mi manca la parte di Ragusa  e Noto chissà quando mettono le nuove brochure(fortuna al correttore) se c'è un tour da quelle parti ci faccio un pensierino


Se passi dalle mie parti fatti sentire


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2017)

Arrivo tardi  ma già bevuta 
Buona serata!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi  ma già bevuta
> Buona serata!


Che hai bevuto ?


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2017)

avevo iniziato carinamente con un bicchiere di bollicine 
poi son passata alle cose serie e...  vodka!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

*Ho fameeeeeeeeeeeee*



Intanto un brunch


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto un brunch


Ottimo e abbondante 

ma è ora che mi dia una calmata o tra qualche mese sarò una cicciona in costume


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ottimo e abbondante
> 
> ma è ora che mi dia una calmata o tra qualche mese sarò una cicciona in costume


Eh pazienza


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh pazienza


'na parola


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2017)

*... ma una colazione leggera sì!
buon fine settimana *


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2017)

*E la domenica .....*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> *... ma una colazione leggera sì!
> buon fine settimana *
> 
> 
> View attachment 12783


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

Ehhhh qua si ingrassa di brutto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ehhhh qua si ingrassa di brutto


Fortuna che ingrassiamo solo virtualmente se no chi rientra nel bikini !!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (5 Marzo 2017)

No [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], direi che è tutto perfetto, colazione leggera e sana a base di latte, yogurt, cereali e frutta...
linea e salute! ,


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2017)

dopo la mangiata stasera riposo


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2017)

*SVEGLIA!*

la nuova settimana è iniziata, buondì!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> la nuova settimana è iniziata, buondì!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12788


buondì tesoro :inlove: qui tempo uggioso ...si ricomincia la settimana


----------



## Piperita (6 Marzo 2017)

Stasera stiamo tutti a dieta, eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Stasera stiamo tutti a dieta, eh?


See io mi sono mangiata agnolotti di brasato


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12789


Ottimo


----------



## Piperita (6 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12789


Mi hai fatto pensare alle porzioni del nord e a quelle del sud.:sorriso2:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare alle porzioni del nord e a quelle del sud.:sorriso2:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12790


In effetti ho ancora fame :unhappy:


----------



## Piperita (6 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti ho ancora fame :unhappy:


L'estate scorsa, io e mio figlio, siamo andati a pranzo a  Roma e abbiamo ordinato gli spaghetti, ci hanno portato l'assaggio:rotfl:. Così mio figlio ha affermato che era inutile prenderne un altro piatto, perché non si sarebbe saziato ugualmente, così siamo usciti dal ristorante ed è andato a comprarsi un panino, mentre rimpiangeva le nostre porzioni


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa, io e mio figlio, siamo andati a pranzo a  Roma e abbiamo ordinato gli spaghetti, ci hanno portato l'assaggio:rotfl:. Così mio figlio ha affermato che era inutile prenderne un altro piatto, perché non si sarebbe saziato ugualmente, così siamo usciti dal ristorante ed è andato a comprarsi un panino, mentre rimpiangeva le nostre porzioni


A Roma?
Andate a Milano...


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa, io e mio figlio, siamo andati a pranzo a  Roma e abbiamo ordinato gli spaghetti, ci hanno portato l'assaggio:rotfl:. Così mio figlio ha affermato che era inutile prenderne un altro piatto, perché non si sarebbe saziato ugualmente, così siamo usciti dal ristorante ed è andato a comprarsi un panino, mentre rimpiangeva le nostre porzioni


mah dipende sempre dal tipo di ristorante....


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa, io e mio figlio, siamo andati a pranzo a  Roma e abbiamo ordinato gli spaghetti, ci hanno portato l'assaggio:rotfl:. Così mio figlio ha affermato che era inutile prenderne un altro piatto, perché non si sarebbe saziato ugualmente, così siamo usciti dal ristorante ed è andato a comprarsi un panino, mentre rimpiangeva le nostre porzioni


.
non è che sei andata in quei ristoranti spocchiosi e costosi dove le porzioni devono  fare solo un bello aspetto ?:sonar:


----------



## Piperita (7 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non è che sei andata in quei ristoranti spocchiosi e costosi dove le porzioni devono  fare solo un bello aspetto ?:sonar:


ehh per una volta


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2017)

*Dolce o salato ?*



Piperita ha detto:


> ehh per una volta


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12791
> View attachment 12792


Salato grazie 

Yum!!!


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2017)

Beh un ovetto alla coque ed un caffè espresso mi bastano per iniziare la giornata con la giusta carica :ciao:


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Roma?
> Andate a Milano...


Appunto, andate a Milano, non dimenticando la carta platino....


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Salato grazie
> 
> Yum!!!


.
attenzione alla pressione e all'indurimento delle vene:sonar:


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah dipende sempre dal tipo di ristorante....





Piperita ha detto:


> ehh per una volta


ma pure a Catania o Palermo... se vai in un ristorante chic non ti puoi aspettare una cofana di pasta eh


----------



## Piperita (7 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma pure a Catania o Palermo... se vai in un ristorante chic non ti puoi aspettare una cofana di pasta eh


Sì però questo non era proprio chic, sembrava una trattoria, ma era al centro.


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì però questo non era proprio chic, sembrava una trattoria, ma era al centro.


.
allora t'hanno fregato:sonar:


----------



## Piperita (7 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> allora t'hanno fregato:sonar:


:sbatti:


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> allora t'hanno fregato:sonar:


concordo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno bella gente*


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12796View attachment 12797


:up:
questa è quella che preferisco fare negli hotel dove sono stato , solo che invece delle fette preferisco pane locale ma sempre imburrate e con confettura.


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2017)

A me basta la tazzina di caffè col bacio 
Buona giornata ut_enti!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno musicale*

[video=youtube_share;j4ggyO-OFXU]https://youtu.be/j4ggyO-OFXU[/video]

Ciao bella gente :wub:


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente :wub:


Wow! prima colazione e musica... non può che essere una splendida giornata!


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;j4ggyO-OFXU]https://youtu.be/j4ggyO-OFXU[/video]
> View attachment 12808
> Ciao bella gente :wub:


 bellissimo, magari su una terrazza vista mare. Buona giornata!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bellissimo, magari su una terrazza vista mare. Buona giornata!!!!


Buondì: )


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Wow! prima colazione e musica... non può che essere una splendida giornata!


:inlove:


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

*Cosa importa se è finita*

*l'importante è che sia stata...
*

<strong>[video=youtube;PNETxRpxAfg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNETxRpxAfg[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2017)

*Fine giornata*


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *l'importante è che sia stata...
> *
> 
> <strong>[video=youtube;PNETxRpxAfg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNETxRpxAfg[/video]





Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12812


Riassunto giornata bella ma stancante


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> .





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Riassunto giornata bella ma stancante


La signora pare che abbia avuto una dura giornata di shopping... poraccia!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> La signora pare che abbia avuto una dura giornata di shopping... poraccia!


È la prima immagine che ho trovato...mi sembrava distrutta e basta.
Magari avessi fatto shopping :unhappy:


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la prima immagine che ho trovato...mi sembrava distrutta e basta.
> Magari avessi fatto shopping :unhappy:


A quei tempi pagava il marito e le donne si stancavano così... (ne abbiamo ancora molte superstiti cmq)
invece sei distrutta ma con gli eurini intatti nella borsetta


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> A quei tempi pagava il marito e le donne si stancavano così... (ne abbiamo ancora molte superstiti cmq)
> invece sei distrutta ma con gli eurini intatti nella borsetta


Tutti e 3 :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti e 3 :rotfl:


:rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

*Buondiiiiiiii!!!!!*




Buon venerdì tesori  belli :inlove:
[video=youtube_share;papuvlVeZg8]https://youtu.be/papuvlVeZg8[/video]


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon venerdì tesori  belli :inlove:


Ed è già venerdì 
Buondì buondì!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *Ed è* già *venerdì*
> Buondì buondì!!!!


.
non mi rompete i coglioni! (cit. Ligabue)
Scusate sono in pre concerto ;D


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> non mi rompete i coglioni! (cit. Ligabue)
> Scusate sono in pre concerto ;D


:rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

*Buon sabato gente!!!!*

[video=youtube_share;j4ggyO-OFXU]https://youtu.be/j4ggyO-OFXU[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

[video=youtube_share;YutJUzSVLbo]https://youtu.be/YutJUzSVLbo[/video]
Anche questa niente male


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon sabato gente!!!!


Buon fine settimana a te ed a tutti, 
 tutti tutti!


----------



## Piperita (11 Marzo 2017)

Ho fameeee...mangiamo, va..questa è la mia pizza preferita


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*



Si riparteeeeee? Sveglia pigroniiiiiiii
Escluso [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] che mi ha battuto sul tempo :rofl:

 [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] vieni a far colazione che un po' di dolcezza non ti farà male

 [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] forza che davanti alle golosità si ragiona sempre meglio


----------



## pistacchio (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12837
> 
> Si riparteeeeee? Sveglia pigroniiiiiiii
> Escluso [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] che mi ha battuto sul tempo :rofl:
> ...


Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12837
> 
> Si riparteeeeee? Sveglia pigroniiiiiiii
> Escluso [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] che mi ha battuto sul tempo :rofl:
> ...


Buongiorno a te anche se non mi hai menzionata. Ecco ora me la.lego al dito.Però un dolcetto lo prendo per farti dispetto. Tiè:incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te anche se non mi hai menzionata. Ecco ora me la.lego al dito.Però un dolcetto lo prendo per farti dispetto. Tiè:incazzato:


Amorrrreeee non sapevo avessi bisogno di coccole :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti


Buongiorno


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Buongiono


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12837
> 
> Si riparteeeeee? Sveglia pigroniiiiiiii
> Escluso [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] che mi ha battuto sul tempo :rofl:
> ...


Sonnissimo...che fatica a volte entrare nel mondo :blu:...


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sonnissimo...che fatica a volte entrare nel mondo :blu:...


Ipno ogni tanto reclama anche lui i suoi diritti.... il lunedì poi è per lui giorno molto favorevole .


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12838
> 
> Buongiono


Buongiorno... sembrerebbe un panettoncino, ma non vedo le uvette....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ipno ogni tanto reclama anche lui i suoi diritti.... il lunedì poi è per lui giorno molto favorevole .


Buongiorno [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] 

 [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION]  mo ti scasso su mondo reale sul Lingotto


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno @_brenin_ e @_ipazia_
> 
> @_brenin_  mo ti scasso su mondo reale sul Lingotto


Buongiorno a te, aspetto di leggere....


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12837
> 
> Si riparteeeeee? Sveglia pigroniiiiiiii
> Escluso @_ologramma_ che mi ha battuto sul tempo :rofl:
> ...


.
me lo segno per la prossima volta  anzi  credo che l'onore di augurare un buon inizio giornata da buon cavaliere lo lascio ha voi donzelle :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amorrrreeee non sapevo avessi bisogno di coccole :inlove:


 sempre ho bisogno di coccole


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre ho bisogno di coccole


Bene domani mattina saranno per te


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene domani mattina saranno per te


grazie:salta::salta: questi sono per te e per chi desidera unirsi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grazie:salta::salta: questi sono per te e per chi desidera unirsi


:inlove:


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ipno ogni tanto reclama anche lui i suoi diritti.... il lunedì poi è per lui giorno molto favorevole .


il lunedì...è una soglia 

(oggi mi sono sentita molto Endimione...neanche maremma maiala:mexican


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Buongiorno... sembrerebbe un panettoncino, ma non vedo le uvette....


No. È pane. Sebbene il profumo dei croissant mi faccia perdere ogni freno inibitorio, la mia colazione preferita è pane e latte.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

*Buon martedì*



 Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

*Buona colazione a tutti*



 [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] oggi colazione all'aperto


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12849View attachment 12850
> 
> [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] oggi colazione all'aperto


Buongiorno a te


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Buongiorno... E' passato un po' di tempo e diversa acqua sotto i ponti. Per chi si ricorda di me, sono Foglia. Porto un saluto, una chiacchiera come tante al bar. Come state?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Buongiorno... E' passato un po' di tempo e diversa acqua sotto i ponti. Per chi si ricorda di me, sono Foglia. Porto un saluto, una chiacchiera come tante al bar. Come state?


ciao 
Da foglia a cielo direi che e' meglio un cielo, spero il tuo sia limpido e sereno 
Io sto benone


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Buongiorno... E' passato un po' di tempo e diversa acqua sotto i ponti. Per chi si ricorda di me, sono Foglia. Porto un saluto, una chiacchiera come tante al bar. Come state?


.
bene speriamo anche tu:up:


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao
> Da foglia a cielo direi che e' meglio un cielo, spero il tuo sia limpido e sereno
> Io sto benone


Limpido e sereno e' dire forse troppo. Ma si. Meglio. Vorrei avere la metà della tua forza, ma da me forse la parola benone non uscirà mai  

Ho un lavoro, un bel bimbo, e una relazione ancora da finire. Posso riassumere così  

Ti ho letta sempre, sei forte. Ciao fiammetta


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> bene speriamo anche tu:up:


Benino, dai 

Mi fa piacere che stiate bene


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Limpido e sereno e' dire forse troppo. Ma si. Meglio. Vorrei avere la metà della tua forza, ma da me forse la parola benone non uscirà mai
> 
> Ho un lavoro, un bel bimbo, e una relazione ancora da finire. Posso riassumere così
> 
> Ti ho letta sempre, sei forte. Ciao fiammetta


ricordo che volevi trovarti lavoro per non dipendere da lui ,l'hai trovato?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Limpido e sereno e' dire forse troppo. Ma si. Meglio. Vorrei avere la metà della tua forza, ma da me forse la parola benone non uscirà mai
> 
> Ho un lavoro, un bel bimbo, e una relazione ancora da finire. Posso riassumere così
> 
> Ti ho letta sempre, sei forte. Ciao fiammetta


Ciao  
Dai allora va meglio di qualche tempo fa


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Si . Un bel passo avanti.



ologramma ha detto:


> ricordo che volevi trovarti lavoro per non dipendere da lui ,l'hai trovato?


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2017)

ops errore scrivere e non avevo letto pardon


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si . Un bel passo avanti.


.
quindi ci stai riflettendo o cerchi di posticipare


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao
> Dai allora va meglio di qualche tempo fa


Molto meglio. Purtroppo devo fare l'ultimo passo. Quello più difficile. Ho ripreso in mano molto di me stessa. A volte mi domando se quel molto implichi qualcosa ancora prima di poter ambire al tutto.


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> quindi ci stai riflettendo o cerchi di posticipare


No. E' che malgrado tutto mi si sono frapposti un po' di problemini. Magari spiegherò.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Diciamo che vedi la luce fuori dal tunnel....positivo mi sembra


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Molto meglio. Purtroppo devo fare l'ultimo passo. Quello più difficile. Ho ripreso in mano molto di me stessa. A volte mi domando se quel molto implichi qualcosa ancora prima di poter ambire al tutto.


Io sono dell' idea che bisogna fare passi adatti alle nostre gambe ...poi capitano i momenti in cui ci è concesso di correre e realizzare più in fretta 
Goditi intanto quello che hai conquistato e vai avanti senza agire di impulso: )


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. E' che malgrado tutto mi si sono frapposti un po' di problemini. Magari spiegherò.


.
i problemini ci sono tutti i giorni prenditi tutto il tempo che ci vuole perchè il passo a cui aspiri è importante e cambia la tua vita


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diciamo che vedi la luce fuori dal tunnel....positivo mi sembra



Diciamo che vedo la luce e soprattutto non è più così buio dove cammino. Buongiorno farfalla  .
Tutto bene? Tra un po' vi devo lasciare. Ho meno tempo per stare qui. Soprattutto ne voglio dedicare un po' meno a questo che deve restare un angolo di svago. Non credo sia il caso di raccontare l'inframezzo. Però sono contenta di essere qui.


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> i problemini ci sono tutti i giorni prenditi tutto il tempo che ci vuole perchè il passo a cui aspiri è importante e cambia la tua vita


E' così. Diciamo che sono problemini di cui sarebbe meglio farsi carico in due. Ma al solito sto sperimentando sulla mia pelle che alla fine me ne carico solo io. E allora anche quelli mi fanno dire che tanto vale... E' il tempo. A volte ho come la sensazione di voler fare una rivoluzione senza avere il tempo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' così. Diciamo che sono problemini di cui sarebbe meglio farsi carico in due. Ma al solito sto sperimentando sulla mia pelle che alla fine me ne carico solo io. E allora anche quelli mi fanno dire che tanto vale... E' il tempo. A volte ho come la sensazione di voler fare una rivoluzione senza avere il tempo


Bentornata.
Non credi che a volte funzioni meglio il riformismo :mexican:?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

*Oggi va così.. .buongiorno pelandroni/e*



Offro colazione servita a letto ...tutta colpa di [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ...lei sa perché :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12860View attachment 12861
> 
> Offro colazione servita a letto ...tutta colpa di @_farfalla_ ...lei sa perché :rotfl:


Io non so il perché  comunque mi accontento almeno del solo caffè a letto, che coccola meravigliosa!


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornata.
> Non credi che a volte funzioni meglio il riformismo :mexican:?


Allora. Io penso che certe riforme abbiano bisogno di tempo. Sincera sincera sulla mia situazione? Se fossi stata più risoluta per carattere probabilmente non sarei neanche finita nel mio pasticcio.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12860View attachment 12861
> 
> Offro colazione servita a letto ...tutta colpa di @_farfalla_ ...lei sa perché :rotfl:


.
e dai adesso hai  smosso la mia curiosità 
Pensa io adesso porto il caffè al letto alla mia signora da quando è in pensione ,lei me lo ha portato per 35 se non di più anni


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e dai adesso hai  smosso la mia curiosità
> Pensa io adesso porto il caffè al letto alla mia signora da quando è in pensione ,lei me lo ha portato per 35 se non di più anni


per quello che aveva postato stamani su Maremma maiala

Ma capperi che coppia che siete ...a me nada uff


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per quello che aveva postato stamani su Maremma maiala
> 
> Ma capperi che coppia che siete ...a me nada uff


.
leggi anche li che ho condiviso quello che ha scritto perchè è stato il mio essere.....


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno al forum ...*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12863View attachment 12864


buon giorno, oggi ci vuole anche un pizzico di fortuna


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buon giorno, oggi ci vuole anche un pizzico di fortuna


Ah già...non sin superstiziosa, non mi era venuto in mente


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2017)

E buon giorno sia!
Cornetti per tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E buon giorno sia!
> Cornetti per tutti
> 
> View attachment 12866 View attachment 12867


Io pensavo cappuccini ma non vorrei che a qualcuno andasse di traverso :rofl:


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io pensavo cappuccini ma non vorrei che a qualcuno andasse di traverso


no, no  sono piccoli e ben auguranti :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> no, no  sono piccoli e ben auguranti :rofl:


Ma vedremo secondo me qualcuno si strozza


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E buon giorno sia!
> Cornetti per tutti
> 
> View attachment 12866 View attachment 12867


il posto giusto:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2017)

Ma la colazione salata mai?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la colazione salata mai?


Domani te la posto...hai fame? Vuoi una Norcina? ...finger food? ...ordina pure


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domani te la posto...hai fame? Vuoi una Norcina? ...finger food? ...ordina pure


Mi affido a te
Sono di bocca buona


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi affido a te
> Sono di bocca buona


Domani mattina entra e vedrai


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il posto giusto:rotfl:


e dove se no :rofl:


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la colazione salata mai?


oggi è la giornata dei cornetti, 
i salati a lei madame Farfì


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2017)

*Dedicato a chi ha le palle*

[video=youtube_share;zG2TEQvNwJU]https://youtu.be/zG2TEQvNwJU[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2017)

*Colazione salata*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi affido a te
> Sono di bocca buona


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Oggi finalmente croissant


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Buongiorno guys!!!

Roba dolce io.. Mi devo rifare il palato...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi finalmente croissant





Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno guys!!!
> 
> Roba dolce io.. Mi devo rifare il palato...


Sto bar comincia ad esser frequento da intenditori esigenti...mi devo attrezzare


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto bar comincia ad esser frequento da intenditori esigenti...mi devo attrezzare


chi lo vuole dolce, chi lo vuole salato....
io prendo un croissant salato, ci spalmo la marmellata e lo inzuppo nel latte versato 

Buon Sabato Cazzeggiatoriiii!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> chi lo vuole dolce, chi lo vuole salato....
> io prendo un croissant salato, ci spalmo la marmellata e lo inzuppo nel latte versato
> 
> Buon Sabato Cazzeggiatoriiii!


Bella lì!!!!! Ah ah ah ah anche a te :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2017)

*Buona domenica*



Buon appetito


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhhuu ne gira si View attachment 12616



Fiamma dove bisogna andare????????


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma dove bisogna andare????????


Qui da me


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui da me


ma davvero


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

Oggi niente colazione :unhappy:










...era ora di pranzo :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiornoooooooooo ...maledetto lunedì!!!*

Oggi colazione e tanta voglia di mareeeeeee


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] Tu fai le ore piccole ....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2017)

Io sempre...


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2017)

anche lui...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> anche lui...
> View attachment 12884


Che angoscia


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che angoscia


Per me da incubo 
comunque pare che stia mangiando pane e latte come te, 
su piani differenti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Per me da incubo
> comunque pare che stia mangiando pane e latte come te,
> su piani differenti


Non lo digerirei :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno e benvenuta primavera*


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12890
> View attachment 12891


Buon giorno ora mi bevo uno yogurt, ma veramente!


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buon giorno ora mi bevo uno yogurt, ma veramente!


Potresti abbinarci qualche pizzetta allo yogurt ( si preparano in pochi minuti e sono squisite....  )

qui la ricetta, se del caso interessasse :

http://www.chiarapassion.com/2015/01/pizzette-veloci-allo-yogur.html


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Potresti abbinarci qualche pizzetta allo yogurt ( si preparano in pochi minuti e sono squisite....  )
> 
> qui la ricetta, se del caso interessasse :
> 
> http://www.chiarapassion.com/2015/01/pizzette-veloci-allo-yogur.html


mi è un po complicato prepararle al lavoro, comunque ci provo (a casa) grazie. Visto che sei in vena di ricette una dello gnocco fritto senza strutto ma buono buono??


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi è un po complicato prepararle al lavoro, comunque ci provo (a casa) grazie. Visto che sei in vena di ricette una dello gnocco fritto senza strutto ma buono buono??


ecco la ricetta : http://blog.giallozafferano.it/chezsyb/gnocco-fritto-senza-strutto/

Buon appetito !


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno e benvenuta primavera


WoooW benvenuta davvero! 
Sono in gran ritardo, ma un caffè va sempre bene


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ecco la ricetta : http://blog.giallozafferano.it/chezsyb/gnocco-fritto-senza-strutto/
> 
> Buon appetito !


Ma che buone!
Quando hai ricette, specialmente quelle veloci, passa che a me piace cucinare e soprattutto provare sempre cose nuove


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma che buone!
> Quando hai ricette, specialmente quelle veloci, passa che a me piace cucinare e soprattutto provare sempre cose nuove


Preferenza per primi o secondi ? o faccio un mix ? ( 3D che aprirò nella specifica sezione... ).


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Preferenza per primi o secondi ? o faccio un mix ? ( 3D che aprirò nella specifica sezione... ).


Nessuna preferenza, io cucino di tutto, a volte anche dolci, 
adoro la cucina tradizionale di tutte le regioni, ma mi piace anche sperimentare cose nuove...


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Nessuna preferenza, io cucino di tutto, a volte anche dolci,
> adoro la cucina tradizionale di tutte le regioni, ma mi piace anche sperimentare cose nuove...


.
peccato che sono stato preso perchè io e te saremo andati d'accordo perchè a me piace mangiare di tutto solo una cosina ste cose nuove non è che mischi dolce e salato ?
Non sono tanto propenso hai gusti mischiati ma la fame di solito mi fa fare cose che nessuno immagina:up:


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> peccato che sono stato preso perchè io e te saremo andati d'accordo perchè a me piace mangiare di tutto solo una cosina ste cose nuove non è che mischi dolce e salato ?
> Non sono tanto propenso hai gusti mischiati ma la fame di solito mi fa fare cose che nessuno immagina:up:


No, non mangio tutto, direi che sono piuttosto esigente a tavola,
difatti, leggendo una ricetta mi rendo subito conto se è da fare o da lasciar perdere tipo quelle di Benedetta Parodi in tv che mi fa venire il nervoso solo a guardarla per quanto è imbranata 
poi quelli che si inventano ricette unendo ingredienti a casaccio, li paragono ai pittori che lanciano colori sulla tela e la spacciano per arte... no, no! :no:
Con l'esperienza poi si possono fare mille varianti, ma ci vogliono prima le basi, come per tutto.
Comunque da quello che scrivi, mi son fatta l'idea che tua moglie è molto brava in cucina, quindi sei un mangione fortunato


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> No, non mangio tutto, direi che sono piuttosto esigente a tavola,
> difatti, leggendo una ricetta mi rendo subito conto se è da fare o da lasciar perdere tipo quelle di Benedetta Parodi in tv che mi fa venire il nervoso solo a guardarla per quanto è imbranata
> poi quelli che si inventano ricette unendo ingredienti a casaccio, li paragono ai pittori che lanciano colori sulla tela e la spacciano per arte... no, no! :no:
> Con l'esperienza poi si possono fare mille varianti, ma ci vogliono prima le basi, come per tutto.
> Comunque da quello che scrivi, mi son fatta l'idea che tua moglie è molto brava in cucina, quindi sei un mangione fortunato


.
e dal mio aspetto capiresti come sono  fortunato:up:


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e dal mio aspetto capiresti come sono  fortunato:up:


ma sì, mai toglierci i piccoli piaceri della vita...
io tengo pure al buon vino eh :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ecco la ricetta : http://blog.giallozafferano.it/chezsyb/gnocco-fritto-senza-strutto/
> 
> Buon appetito !


 Grazie,provo! Le altre che ho trovato non mi hanno soddisfatto, non si gonfiano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Nessuna preferenza, io cucino di tutto, a volte anche dolci,
> adoro la cucina tradizionale di tutte le regioni, ma mi piace anche sperimentare cose nuove...


io ho una passione smisurata per preparare i dolci.Ho messo quasi a punto la sacher, devo imparare a far ben la colata di cioccolato per la copertura ed è ormai perfetta


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ho una passione smisurata per preparare i dolci.Ho messo quasi a punto la sacher, devo imparare a far ben la colata di cioccolato per la copertura ed è ormai perfetta


Stessa passione, figurati che la prima cosa che ho cucinato in vita mia son state le banane flambée, ma ero proprio una ragazzina... ora evito più che posso per paura di ingrassare.
Bella tosta la sacher :up:


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma sì, mai toglierci i piccoli piaceri della vita...
> io tengo pure al buon vino eh :carneval:


.
il vino no preferisco acqua e vino, so che è strano perche sono di una zona dove la vite veniva coltivata già ai tempi dei romani ma dopo tempo che lo bevevo mi sono stancato e preferisco annacquarlo


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> il vino no preferisco acqua e vino, so che è strano perche sono di una zona dove la vite veniva coltivata già ai tempi dei romani ma dopo tempo che lo bevevo mi sono stancato e preferisco annacquarlo



Da noi si usa tantissimo lo "champagnino"; spesso lo servono anche nei locali già preparato: vino e gassosa. Amo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Da noi si usa tantissimo lo "champagnino"; spesso lo servono anche nei locali già preparato: vino e gassosa. Amo


Vino e gassosa ? Mai assaggiato


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vino e gassosa ? Mai assaggiato


E' stupendo. Lo sorseggio sempre mentre cucino: fresco, leggero, dolce, dissetante :up:



Al nord mi propongono spesso la versione birra con gassosa ma la trovo troppo "aerea". A volte mi capita di allungare anche qualche vino pregiato col disgusto diffuso dei commensali che non tollerano ingerenze tanto grezze, ma me piace assai


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' stupendo. Lo sorseggio sempre mentre cucino: fresco, leggero, dolce, dissetante :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Al nord mi propongono spesso la versione birra con gassosa ma la trovo troppo "aerea". A volte mi capita di allungare anche qualche vino pregiato col disgusto diffuso dei commensali che non tollerano ingerenze tanto grezze, ma me piace assai


Vino bianco immagino ?


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> il vino no preferisco acqua e vino, so che è strano perche sono di una zona dove la vite veniva coltivata già ai tempi dei romani ma dopo tempo che lo bevevo mi sono stancato e preferisco annacquarlo


Orrore! :rotfl:
Speriamo non legga Lsd che gli viene il voltastomaco 
anche poco vino ma di quello buono buono dai!!!!


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' stupendo. Lo sorseggio sempre mentre cucino: fresco, leggero, dolce, dissetante :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Al nord mi propongono spesso la versione birra con gassosa ma la trovo troppo "aerea". *A volte mi capita di allungare anche qualche vino pregiato *col disgusto diffuso dei commensali che non tollerano ingerenze tanto grezze, ma me piace assai


peggio di un omicidio, ti darei l'ergastolo
queste cose non si fanno ensa:


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vino bianco immagino ?


Io amo il bianco, ma si fa con tutto :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> peggio di un omicidio, ti darei l'ergastolo
> queste cose non si fanno ensa:


Lo so, lo so. Sto imparando a bere anche senza


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so. Sto imparando a bere anche senza


Brava, ragazza, impara...
un ave e un gloria apa:


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Brava, ragazza, impara...
> un ave e un gloria apa:



Bevi, prega, ama


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bevi, prega, ama


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno.....dolcezze  e non solo per voi*


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)




----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2017)

stasera vado leggero broccoletti in padella saltati e non lessati e due fettine di petto di pollo infarinate e al limone


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> stasera vado leggero broccoletti in padella saltati e non lessati e due fettine di petto di pollo infarinate e al limone


A me il petto di pollo così piace molto


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)

cena leggera, semplice e gustosa, mi piace


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno !!!!*



Colazione nella metropoli


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me il petto di pollo così piace molto


Anche questo "al limone", seppur con un differente approccio culinario.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me il petto di pollo così piace molto


a me piace la foto sotto i broccoli li lascio a te


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12897View attachment 12898View attachment 12899
> 
> Colazione nella metropoli


Buongiorno !! Io solo dolce. Le uova al mattino non mi vanno


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me piace la foto sotto i broccoli li lascio a te


.
chi se ne intende chiede romagna etichetta nera:carneval:, credo che lei signora sia di gusti eguali ai miei


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> chi se ne intende chiede romagna etichetta nera:carneval:, credo che lei signora sia di gusti eguali ai miei


 siamo intenditori, i broccoli quindi a [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me piace la foto sotto i broccoli li lascio a te





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo intenditori, i broccoli quindi a [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]?


Si, si a me piacciono


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

*intanto lasciate i broccoli x merenda*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> View attachment 12900


salutare, io tra poco yogurt ai frutti di bosco.


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> salutare, io tra poco yogurt ai frutti di bosco.


1 al giorno evita il grasso tutto intorno...


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> salutare, io tra poco yogurt ai frutti di bosco.


io minestrone


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> io minestrone


 oggi tutti bravi, mangiamo sano...


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oggi tutti bravi, mangiamo sano...


.
almeno quello se non che mi rimane?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> almeno quello se non che mi rimane?


 è dai non fare così! Ora ti posto un caffè in maremma, così ti ravvivi


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è dai non fare così! Ora ti posto un caffè in maremma, così ti ravvivi


.
il caffè è una cosa che mi piace molto e per quanti ne prendevo mi dava dei problemi, comunque non sia che una signora mi offra un caffè se non in casa fuori sempre l'uomo offre, bisogna solo sapere se stiamo in casa


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

Dopo una giornata in bianco
stasera 

 

un wite lady


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> il caffè è una cosa che mi piace molto e per quanti ne prendevo mi dava dei problemi, comunque non sia che una signora mi offra un caffè se non in casa fuori sempre l'uomo offre, bisogna solo sapere se stiamo in casa


che paravento che sei :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> che paravento che sei :rotfl:


.
perchè sono gentile?
Sono un signore di sani(si fa per dire ) principi


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno....ci si incontra a Parigi?*


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12907View attachment 12908


.
Dalla foto sembrava Roma , va bene prendo il primo aereo e ti raggiungo , mi raccomando tieni in caldo tutto ma dico tutto eh


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Dalla foto sembrava Roma , va bene prendo il primo aereo e ti raggiungo , mi raccomando tieni in caldo tutto ma dico tutto eh


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12907View attachment 12908


 buongiorno, colazione a Parigi, ma ci vuole proprio.Ci si ferma anche per il fine settimana?


----------



## MariLea (24 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12907


Ma che bel balconcino... arrivoooooo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buongiorno, colazione a Parigi, ma ci vuole proprio.Ci si ferma anche per il fine settimana?





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma che bel balconcino... arrivoooooo


Siiii un Week a Parigi:inlove:


----------



## MariLea (26 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siiii un Week a Parigi:inlove:


Che... sei già a Parigi? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che... sei già a Parigi? :carneval:


Magariiiiiiiii!!!! :inlove:
Week con amici, comunque piacevole


----------



## MariLea (26 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magariiiiiiiii!!!! :inlove:
> Week con amici, comunque piacevole


Non ti leggevo più....
Bene, divertiti! :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non ti leggevo più....
> Bene, divertiti! :bacio:


Eh belle giornate primaverili


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno...si ricomincia la settimana !!!*


Un po' di energia


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2017)

Quando le giornate cominciano bene...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Quando le giornate cominciano bene...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12924


Allora oggi Buon giorno anche alle teste di cazzo
:rofl:

Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora oggi Buon giorno anche alle teste di cazzo
> :rofl:
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti
> View attachment 12927


 Buon giorno, mi ero persa il saluto di ieri:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (28 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora oggi Buon giorno anche alle teste di cazzo
> :rofl:
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti


Buongiornooooooo!

oh mica era riferito a te Fia'

cmq le teste di cazzo a digiuno!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiornooooooo!
> 
> oh mica era riferito a te Fia'
> 
> cmq le teste di cazzo a digiuno!


Ah ma avevo capito ah ah ah 
Solo che è inusuale dare il buongiorno alle teste di cazzo 
Di solito si ignorano ah ah ah ah ah ...te invece le saluti :rotfl: troppo bbbuona


----------



## MariLea (28 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma avevo capito ah ah ah
> Solo che è inusuale dare il buongiorno alle teste di cazzo
> Di solito si ignorano ah ah ah ah ah ...te invece le saluti :rotfl: troppo bbbuona


Beh... solo per una buona comunicazione e soprattutto sincera


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Beh... solo per una buona comunicazione e soprattutto sincera


:rofl: cuore d'oro


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2017)

*Buon mercoledì*



Qui sole e aria ancora frizzantina


----------



## MariLea (29 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui sole e aria ancora frizzantina


Le temperature son scese un po', ma la fame di primavera no 
oggi non impreco con nessuno, sono stanca
Buona giornata cara.


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2017)

ho fame


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho fame


vuoi un cuor di mela,? Io sto mangiando quelli, in questo preciso momento


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuoi un cuor di mela,? Io sto mangiando quelli, in questo preciso momento


un tegame di pasta al pesto andrebbe meglio, ma può andare bene anche il biscotto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> un tegame di pasta al pesto andrebbe meglio, ma può andare bene anche il biscotto.


 però sto cucinando anche gli spinaci, ma non sono ancora pronti.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> un tegame di pasta al pesto andrebbe meglio, ma può andare bene anche il biscotto.


ora
ti affamo...oggi ho pranzato con tagliatelle al ragu'bolognese(vero)...il pesto lo adoro ma senz'aglio,eresia vero?


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ora
> ti affamo...oggi ho pranzato con tagliatelle al ragu'bolognese(vero)...il pesto lo adoro ma senz'aglio,eresia vero?


aglio ce ne va poco sempre.


----------



## MariLea (30 Marzo 2017)

Dopo tegami di pasta di ieri... [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] stamattina non offre niente, 
allora cappuccio e brioche al bar sotto casa


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Dopo tegami di pasta di ieri... [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] stamattina non offre niente,
> allora cappuccio e brioche al bar sotto casa
> 
> 
> ...


Porco zio...mi so dimenticataaaaa

Vada per il cappuccino


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Dopo tegami di pasta di ieri... [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] stamattina non offre niente,
> allora cappuccio e brioche al bar sotto casa
> 
> 
> ...


 non so perché ma oggi cappuccino invece dello yogurt


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Dopo tegami di pasta di ieri... @_Fiammetta_ stamattina non offre niente,
> allora cappuccio e brioche al bar sotto casa
> 
> 
> ...


Altro che... maremma


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2017)

*Buongiorno !!!!!!!*



Buon venerdì 

 [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION] ho notato solo ora che il tizio di ieri sa apprezzare ....mi pare abbia stile nel succhiare il dito  :rofl:


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon venerdì
> 
> @_Mari Lea_ ho notato solo ora che il tizio di ieri sa apprezzare ....mi pare abbia stile nel succhiare il dito  :rofl:


 Già... beccato "il dito nella marmellata" :carneval:

*BUONGIORNISSIMO !!! *:inlove:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2017)

ha un bell'aspetto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiornooooooooooo*


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12949View attachment 12950


.
accetto volentieri di fare colazione così , hai visto mai che io dovessi saltare il pranzo  è meglio premunirsi , ma tanto lo so che a mezzodì è tutto digerito e quindi si è fatto una marea di spazio nel mio pancino :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha un bell'aspetto


Decisamente sì!


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12949


Buongiorno! Buon fine settimana e
fate i bravi!


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> accetto volentieri di fare colazione così , hai visto mai che io dovessi saltare il pranzo  è meglio premunirsi , ma tanto lo so che a mezzodì è tutto digerito e quindi si è fatto una marea di spazio nel mio pancino :rotfl:


Mmmm... ma ne hai di spazio in quel "pancino" !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2017)

Arrivo al bar sempre per l'ora della tisana della buona notte....ed è vuoto .
Comunque per chi ci fosse


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arrivo al bar sempre per l'ora della tisana della buona notte....ed è vuoto .
> Comunque per chi ci fosse
> 
> View attachment 12951


La tisana più tardi, Bruni


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tisana più tardi, Bruni


C'è chi ne ha bisogno anche di pomeriggio


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2017)

*Svegliaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2017)

Buona notte
con le mie tisane preferite :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buona notte
> con le mie tisane preferite :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 12961
> ...


:carneval: ah però 
Passato un buon Week?


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval: ah però
> Passato un buon Week?


Abbastanza direi, un sabato di shopping selvaggio come non mi capitava da tanto tempo  ed una domenica di relax casalingo a cucinare (lasagne al pesto, l'arrosto con tanti contorni di verdure, crostata di mele e crema...) poi riposo e films a gogò... 
Tu, in giro...?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Abbastanza direi, un sabato di shopping selvaggio come non mi capitava da tanto tempo  ed una domenica di relax casalingo a cucinare (lasagne al pesto, l'arrosto con tanti contorni di verdure, crostata di mele e crema...) poi riposo e films a gogò...
> Tu, in giro...?


Sabato mattina spesa settimanale, pomeriggio a preparare  vasetti di carciofini sott'olio, poi cucinato per cena 
Oggi una giornata al lago con amici e familiari 
Todos bien


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

*Buon inizio settimana !!!!!!*

View attachment 12964

Io scappo al lavoro ciaoooo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiorno*


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiorno e buon inizio settimana!*

Il lunedì mattina son sempre piena di buoni propositi,
 primo fra tutti mangiare poco e sano...
quanto durerà? 
qui l'unico che non ha problemi con la prova costume è [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] :rotfl:

allora solo un caffè rin cuor ante


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *Buongiorno e buon inizio settimana!*
> 
> Il lunedì mattina son sempre piena di buoni propositi,
> primo fra tutti mangiare poco e sano...
> ...


Su, non lasciatemi solo...


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Su, non lasciatemi solo...


Lo farei molto volentieri, ma non è facile se non si inizia da ragazzi...


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Lo farei molto volentieri, ma non è facile se non si inizia da ragazzi...


Tutte le cose che si vorrebbero fare volentieri vanno fatte, a qualunque età.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

*Buon martedì*



Qui sole !!! Si attende giornata primaverile


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui sole !!! Si attende giornata primaverile


Buongiornissimo!
I miei buoni propositi son svaniti miseramente già il lunedì sera
le mie tisane son troppo buone! :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (4 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiornissimo!
> I miei buoni propositi son svaniti miseramente già il lunedì sera
> le mie tisane son troppo buone! :rotfl:


Tisane buone?sono finalmente riusciti a realizzarle??


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

*Buondì*



 :rofl:


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tisane buone?sono finalmente riusciti a realizzarle??


Nella pagina precedente ne ho pubblicato le foto...


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl:


Buondì buondì buondì!!!

(beh... meglio raccogliere direttamente dall'albero i frutti più freschi )


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buondì buondì buondì!!!
> 
> (beh... meglio raccogliere direttamente dall'albero i frutti più freschi )


Si hai ragione


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2017)

*E siamo a giovedì*


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12993View attachment 12994View attachment 12995


 questa si che una signora colazioni! Buon giovedì


----------



## MariLea (6 Aprile 2017)

Mmmm... ottimi i cornetti alla crema :up:
buon giovedì bimbe!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2017)

*Sembra quasi estate*



Buongiorno, si prevede una giornata capiente


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13001View attachment 13002
> 
> Buongiorno, si prevede una giornata capiente


 Buon giorno, vi aspetto per l'aperitivo in Maremma


----------



## MariLea (7 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13001
> 
> Buongiorno, si prevede una giornata capiente


Buongiorno,
dai ancora un mesetto e si fa colazione al mare 

(cos'è giornata capiente?)


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> dai ancora un mesetto e si fa colazione al mare
> 
> (cos'è giornata capiente?)


Oggi sono in ferie ma ho ventorcimila cose da fare :rotfl: ja farò...bohhhh


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> dai ancora un mesetto e si fa colazione al mare
> 
> (cos'è giornata capiente?)


Ehm doveva essere caLiente 
Ma t9 è anarchico :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (7 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi sono in ferie ma ho ventorcimila cose da fare :rotfl: ja farò...bohhhh


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ja fa'... gna fa'?
ja fa' ja fa' !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ja fa'... gna fa'?
> ja fa' ja fa' !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lo svelo stasera :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2017)

*Buona domenica ( delle palme )*

Svegliaaaaaaaa dormiglioni!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2017)

Buongiorno


----------



## ologramma (9 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> View attachment 13007


.
buona domenica delle palme


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

*Ed è  lunedì....*



Colazione dolce dolce 

Buongiornoooooo :bacio:


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13009
> 
> Colazione dolce dolce
> 
> Buongiornoooooo :bacio:


Buongiorno,
dolcissimo inizio settimana rsetto:


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

Prima colazione saltata 
non ho ancora pranzato...
un Dry Martini subito per favore 
che ho trovato chi me la scongela :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Prima colazione saltata
> non ho ancora pranzato...
> un Dry Martini subito per favore
> che ho trovato chi me la scongela :rotfl::rotfl:
> View attachment 13016


Non ho postato ? Maremma sono  fusa :rofl:


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho postato ? Maremma sono  fusa :rofl:


Pazienza, allora stasera apericena e fusilli :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Pazienza, allora stasera apericena e fusilli :carneval:


Si benissimo


----------



## trilobita (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Pazienza, allora stasera apericena e fusilli :carneval:


Io no.
Oggi ho esagerato con l'aperipranzo,credo saltero' direttamente all'apericolazione di domattina...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io no.
> Oggi ho esagerato con l'aperipranzo,credo saltero' direttamente all'apericolazione di domattina...


quindi rifiuti l'invito


----------



## trilobita (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13017quindi rifiuti l'invito


Dipende...che vino,nel bicchiere?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dipende...che vino,nel bicchiere?


Quale preferisci?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale preferisci?


 prosecco Valdobbiadene, può andare [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]?


----------



## trilobita (11 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prosecco Valdobbiadene, può andare [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]?


Meglio un millesimato Franciacorta,ma in compagnia di cotanta grazia e bellezza,anche un miserrimo pinot grigio assurge a nobiltà assoluta,pari ad un Moet Chandon d'annata,la compagnia di lorsignore puote ove il vil grappolo non donò....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*



Via si fa colazione a tavola tutti insieme ?


----------



## ilnikko (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13018
> 
> Via si fa colazione a tavola tutti insieme ?


Ciao Fiamma bella, mi fai compagnia ? io yogurt bianco e crunchy bio ai frutti rossi. Che vita di merda


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Fiamma bella, mi fai compagnia ? io yogurt bianco e crunchy bio ai frutti rossi. Che vita di merda


Dai mica male  certo ti faccio compagnia; )


----------



## trilobita (12 Aprile 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Fiamma bella, mi fai compagnia ? io yogurt bianco e crunchy bio ai frutti rossi. Che vita di merda


Io toma di biella e acciughe al verde,così,per affrontare la giornata in modo energico..


----------



## ilnikko (12 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io toma di biella e acciughe al verde,così,per affrontare la giornata in modo energico..


  a pranzo ? bagna cauda ?


----------



## trilobita (12 Aprile 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> a pranzo ? bagna cauda ?


No,quella a cena.
A pranzo taiarin cui bule' e bollito di fassona con purun in acciuga


----------



## ilnikko (12 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,quella a cena.
> A pranzo taiarin cui bule' e bollito di fassona con purun in acciuga


Ti ho prenotato una stanza alle Molinette. Quando vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)




----------



## trilobita (12 Aprile 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ti ho prenotato una stanza alle Molinette. Quando vuoi.


Ehhh,hai ragione.
Magari il mio metabolismo mi permettesse ancora simili acrobazie a tavola....
Minestrine,insalatine,tofu,seitan e merdine del genere,altroché ...


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ehhh,hai ragione.
> Magari il mio metabolismo mi permettesse ancora simili acrobazie a tavola....
> Minestrine,insalatine,tofu,seitan e merdine del genere,altroché ...


Non sono d'accordo, 
vorrei vivere altri cento anni anche solo per constatare quando muoiono tutti questi che oggi pensano di vivere a lungo mangiando schifezze sane e deprimenti.
Io sono per il mangiare di tutto un po'... i nostri gusti/desideri sono spesso le esigenze del nostro corpo... una dieta di merdine è deprimente ed il corpo reagisce male alla tristezza, poi si vendica... attenti!


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Via si fa colazione a tavola tutti insieme ?


Bella la colazione virtuale tutti insieme ad una tavola lunghissima!
Buona continuazione di giornata bella gente :up:


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo,
> vorrei vivere altri cento anni anche solo per constatare quando muoiono tutti questi che oggi pensano di vivere a lungo mangiando schifezze sane e deprimenti.
> Io sono per il mangiare di tutto un po'... i nostri gusti/desideri sono spesso le esigenze del nostro corpo... una dieta di merdine è deprimente ed il corpo reagisce male alla tristezza, poi si vendica... attenti!


D'accordo, ma per certe patologie - come quelle relative alla tiroide, per esempio - la dieta è necessaria.


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> D'accordo, ma per certe patologie - come quelle relative alla tiroide, per esempio - la dieta è necessaria.


Beh certo che per le patologie sono vietati alcuni alimenti,
io parlo di gente sana, che escludendo molti degli alimenti comuni e sostituendoli con sta roba di moda, pensa di vivere 300 anni...
Non sapevo che per la tiroide fosse necessaria la dieta, io sono sotto controllo da anni nel centro più famoso d'Italia e non mi hanno mai dato una dieta, illuminami


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2017)

dai uno sgarro la domenica di Pasqua che dite la vogliamo fare?


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2017)

s





ologramma ha detto:


> dai uno sgarro la domenica di Pasqua che dite la vogliamo fare?


Sìììììììì la corallina!
quel pane lì al formaggio... mmm è la mia passione! 

una signora colazione!:up:


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> s
> 
> Sìììììììì la corallina!
> quel pane lì al formaggio... mmm è la mia passione!
> ...


.
non è la pizza al formaggio ,credo
ma deve essere la pizza di uova sbattuta
http://www.buttalapasta.it/articolo/ricetta-pizza-sbattuta/15287/
siamo nel lazio


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai uno sgarro la domenica di Pasqua che dite la vogliamo fare?


La mia torta di Pasqua.. .olo, sei venuto nella mia dispensa? :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*



Visto che si è  introdotta la colazione pasquale 
Oggi offro io


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Torta salata di formaggio?
Chi la fa posti la ricetta nella sezione di cucina!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Torta salata di formaggio?
> Chi la fa posti la ricetta nella sezione di cucina!


Se non erro la postai gia 2 anni fa


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se non erro la postai gia 2 anni fa


Mi tocca cercare :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca cercare :unhappy:


Se la trovo te la linko


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se la trovo te la linko


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mia torta di Pasqua.. .olo, sei venuto nella mia dispensa? :rofl:


.
non è che hai attinto alla tradizione di noi romani ?
ma per caso è anche la vostra?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non è che hai attinto alla tradizione di noi romani ?
> ma per caso è anche la vostra?


Eh si torta di Pasqua con pezzettoni  di formaggio


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si torta di Pasqua con pezzettoni  di formaggio


.
none     solo uova , o messo la ricetta il formaggio non ci va , ti dico una cosa a mio padre ne mangiava un pezzettino come diceva mia madre per devozione poi l'ha inzuppava nell'alchermes e infine dopo vari pezzi messi uno sopra all'altro  gli faceva uno strato di albume montato a neve e la metteva in forno e li si che si mangiava una bontà:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> none     solo uova , o messo la ricetta il formaggio non ci va , ti dico una cosa a mio padre ne mangiava un pezzettino come diceva mia madre per devozione poi l'ha inzuppava nell'alchermes e infine dopo vari pezzi messi uno sopra all'altro  gli faceva uno strato di albume montato a neve e la metteva in forno e li si che si mangiava una bontà:up:


E allora vedi la nostra è  diversa ci va pecorino romano, parmigiano e groviera o emmenthal


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

*Bruni*

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non ritrovo la ricetta che avevo postato circa 2 anni fa 
Ma questa che ti linko è  una ricetta tradizionale 

http://www.tipicamenteumbria.it/ind...torta-di-pasqua&catid=53:antipasti&Itemid=114


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ non ritrovo la ricetta che avevo postato circa 2 anni fa
> Ma questa che ti linko è  una ricetta tradizionale
> 
> http://www.tipicamenteumbria.it/ind...torta-di-pasqua&catid=53:antipasti&Itemid=114


Grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2017)

*Buon venerdì Santo*


Ma che fate a Pasqua?
Breve viaggio? lo passerete con familiari o amici ?


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> none     solo uova , o messo la ricetta il formaggio non ci va , ti dico una cosa a mio padre ne mangiava un pezzettino come diceva mia madre per devozione poi l'ha inzuppava nell'alchermes e infine dopo vari pezzi messi uno sopra all'altro  gli faceva uno strato di albume montato a neve e la metteva in forno e li si che si mangiava una bontà:up:


Mi sa che stai facendo un po' di confusione... questa che descrivi qui è la torta dolce che si mangia anche con l'uovo di cioccolato.
Quella che hai pubblicato nella foto di prima che si mangia assieme al salame (che a Roma chiamano corallina) è quella salata al formaggio, piena di pepe e pecorino nell'impasto... che assomiglia tantissimo al pane umbro...


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che fate a Pasqua?
> Breve viaggio? lo passerete con familiari o amici ?


Venerdì santo, giorno di digiuno...
Io sono a digiuno da due giorni, mi son beccata un virus intestinale che mi ha messo KO 
Stamattina uno yogurt sperando bene... 'che domani parto per passare le feste coi miei familiari...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Venerdì santo, giorno di digiuno...
> Io sono a digiuno da due giorni, mi son beccata un virus intestinale che mi ha messo KO
> Stamattina uno yogurt sperando bene... 'che domani parto per passare le feste coi miei familiari...


Daiii che incrocio le dita per te :bacissimo:


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai facendo un po' di confusione... questa che descrivi qui è la torta dolce che si mangia anche con l'uovo di cioccolato.
> Quella che hai pubblicato nella foto di prima che si mangia assieme al salame (che a Roma chiamano corallina) è quella salata al formaggio, piena di pepe e pecorino nell'impasto... che assomiglia tantissimo al pane umbro...


.
credo di no , perchè in casa si faceva così .
ma che dire? puo anche essere che hai ragione ma da noi non si usava come nel resto delle famiglie e parenti conosciuti e pensare che sono vicinissimo a Roma
Cercata su internet e mi dice Usata in umbria e marche
http://www.lacuochinasopraffina.com...-formaggio-la-ricetta-umbra-tradizionale/6283


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2017)

*..*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13032
> Ma che fate a Pasqua?


..


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13032
> Ma che fate a Pasqua?
> Breve viaggio? lo passerete con familiari o amici ?


.
oggi pesce , come del resto faccio ogni venerdì quindi niente di nuovo .
Tutti a casa mia  la famiglia si riunisce per la magnata: panza mia fatte capanna


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..


Ci si può riposareeeeee :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci si può riposareeeeee :rotfl:


io sono gia al mare e mi sono mangiata per pranzo fritto di calamari


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io sono gia al mare e mi sono mangiata per pranzo fritto di calamari


Aaahhhh invidiaaaaaa...sanissima invidiaaaaaa


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*

Oggi brunch


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi brunch
> View attachment 13035


oggi focaccia miste


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oggi focaccia miste


Sempre al mare sei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sempre al mare sei?


si fino a martedì, però ti penso come vedi


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si fino a martedì, però ti penso come vedi


Brava, pensami sempre tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brava, pensami sempre tanto


Colazione Pasquale, sarò presa a cucinare. Colazione preparata in anticipo Buona Pasqua a te e a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

*Buona pasqua*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Colazione Pasquale, sarò presa a cucinare. Colazione preparata in anticipo Buona Pasqua a te e a tutti


Grazieeeeeeee 
Buona Pasqua a tutti


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazieeeeeeee
> Buona Pasqua a tutti


.
ieri era anticipata ma oggi ci sta tutta :sonar:
BUONA PASQUA 
a chi c'è e chi non c'è


----------



## EnricoD (16 Aprile 2017)

Ciao a tutti [emoji4]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2017)

e come al solito , la mia signora si rimette in riga ed io dovrò sacrificarmi per smaltire un bel po di avanzi,
Stamattina colazione o con ciambellone o colomba , che nessuno ha voluto è uno spicchio di pastiera che penso di lasciare alla mia lei.
oh come soffro:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e come al solito , la mia signora si rimette in riga ed io dovrò sacrificarmi per smaltire un bel po di avanzi,
> Stamattina colazione o con ciambellone o colomba , che nessuno ha voluto è uno spicchio di pastiera che penso di lasciare alla mia lei.
> oh come soffro:sonar:


Sei sicuro che soffri ? 
Buongiorno 
Tutto a far colazione da olo


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e come al solito , la mia signora si rimette in riga ed io dovrò sacrificarmi per smaltire un bel po di avanzi,
> Stamattina colazione o con ciambellone o colomba , che nessuno ha voluto è uno spicchio di pastiera che penso di lasciare alla mia lei.
> oh come soffro:sonar:


 vengo ad aiutarti per la merenda


----------



## trilobita (18 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che soffri ?
> Buongiorno
> Tutto a far colazione da olo


Eh già,ma se la pastiera la spreca con la moglie,invece di offrirla a noi....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eh già,ma se la pastiera la spreca con la moglie,invece di offrirla a noi....


Già


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiornooooo tutti al lavoro ?*

Allora colazione con carta e penna


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora colazione con carta e penna
> 
> View attachment 13038


Ok,il tagliere è per me,voi mangiate pure il resto.
Fiammetta,per favore,puoi prenotarmi un piatto di code alla vaccinara e uno di coratella per pranzo?
Oggi è una giornata impegnativa,devo stare leggero


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,il tagliere è per me,voi mangiate pure il resto.
> Fiammetta,per favore,puoi prenotarmi un piatto di code alla vaccinara e uno di coratella per pranzo?
> Oggi è una giornata impegnativa,devo stare leggero


Bone tutte e due ...ti offro il pranzo 
La cartella si mangia con la torta al testo e verdura Campagnola però


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bone tutte e due ...ti offro il pranzo
> La cartella si mangia con la torta al testo e verdura Campagnola però


Accetto...ma mi raccomando per la verdura,accertati che sia vera Campagnola,se l'accento è di città,desisti....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Accetto...ma mi raccomando per la verdura,accertati che sia vera Campagnola,se l'accento è di città,desisti....


Maledetto t9 era coratella


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maledetto t9 era coratella


Si....si....il t9....ma per favore...chissà che combini li in ufficio....povero,povero Ovidio....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiorno*

[video=youtube_share;tODaH_fGtMY]https://youtu.be/tODaH_fGtMY[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

*Buon 25 aprile*


Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13050
> Buona giornata a tutti


Oh,finalmente un attimo di docezza.
Buon 25'aprile anche a te.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oh,finalmente un attimo di docezza.
> Buon 25'aprile anche a te.


Non si mangiano i fiori però


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oh,finalmente un attimo di docezza.
> Buon 25'aprile anche a te.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non si mangiano i fiori però


buon 25 aprile, facciamo colazione lo stesso


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buon 25 aprile, facciamo colazione lo stesso


Grrrrrrr!!..


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buon 25 aprile, facciamo colazione lo stesso


Ah sì che bello e che buono !!!! Ottima idea Gin !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Grrrrrrr!!..


non la vedi, vero?


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non la vedi, vero?


Macché...
Un momento...a che ti riferisci????


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Buona Liberazione!


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Macché...
> Un momento...a che ti riferisci????


Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Macché...
> Un momento...a che ti riferisci????


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Per accordo preconvivenza,mai senza per più di tre giorni...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per accordo preconvivenza,mai senza per più di tre giorni...


a cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiorno ...*

Visto che sembra tornato l'autunno 

Vi offro una colazione di sole e di mare


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Visto che sembra tornato l'autunno
> View attachment 13055
> Vi offro una colazione di sole e di mare


Ciao,Fiam,buona giornata.
Grazie,prendo solo il sole,per il mare sono già a posto....
Come stai?
Mi raccomando,tra un po' sveglia Nina.
Sta' benedetta ragazza tira sempre tardi davanti al computer e poi al mattino no riesce a svegliarsi....sti' giovani!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2017)

Mmmm... colazione sole e mare... forza che manca poco :up:
Buona giornata ragazzi!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Fiam,buona giornata.
> Grazie,prendo solo il sole,per il mare sono già a posto....
> Come stai?
> Mi raccomando,tra un po' sveglia Nina.
> Sta' benedetta ragazza tira sempre tardi davanti al computer e poi al mattino no riesce a svegliarsi....sti' giovani!!


Ho ultimamente giornatina sopra le righe 
Per il resto va benaccio


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mmmm... colazione sole e mare... forza che manca poco :up:
> Buona giornata ragazzi!


Buon pomeriggio mari


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho ultimamente giornatina sopra le righe
> Per il resto va benaccio


Se va benazzo,azzo,azzo,sei apposto


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se va benazzo,azzo,azzo,sei apposto


Azz azz te lo dico più avanti :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

*Buongiorno*

colazione pronta


----------



## trilobita (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13057colazione pronta


Buongiorno,grazie per la colazione.
Le uova sono sode?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13057colazione pronta


Se riesco ad alzarmi dal letto ne approfitto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Buongiorno,grazie per la colazione.
> Le uova sono sode?


Credo di Si, le preferivo alla così è?


farfalla ha detto:


> Se riesco ad alzarmi dal letto ne approfitto


Ah che bello stai a nanna


----------



## trilobita (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo di Si, le preferivo alla così è?
> Ah che bello stai a nanna


No,no,vanno bene sode.
Un filo di balsamico,un pizzico di sale e sono perfette..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo di Si, le preferivo alla così è?
> Ah che bello stai a nanna


Stavo
ultimamente alzarmi la mattina è un incubo
Poi arrivo in ufficio in ritardo..


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2017)

ho fame


----------



## trilobita (28 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho fame


Chiedi ad ologramma,di sicuro ha una colomba avanzata....


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho fame








 anche io, facciamo a metà? O anche uno ciascuno


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io, facciamo a metà? O anche uno ciascuno


nel dubbio, uno ciascuno


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2017)

In mezzo a tutto sto bendidio... mi consolo con un lungo caffè


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho fame


Un uovo alla coque?  :rofl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un uovo alla coque?  :rofl:


ringrazio del gentile pensiero ma debbo declinare la generosa offerta


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ringrazio del gentile pensiero ma debbo declinare la generosa offerta


Sfornato di zucchine ?


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sfornato di zucchine ?


6 mesi di confino alle Svalbard a partire da ottobre possono interessare?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 6 mesi di confino alle Svalbard a partire da ottobre possono interessare?


Meglio da maggio


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio da maggio


no


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Almeno un ni :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Almeno un ni :carneval:


 le persone vanno prese per la gola non per il .....Zucchine!!! Buone si , ma un frittozzo vuoi mettere


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le persone vanno prese per la gola non per il .....Zucchine!!! Buone si , ma un frittozzo vuoi mettere


Sono salutari però :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiorno in ritardo*

Maremma mi scordo del lingue bar ultimamente :rotfl:
Buongiorno in ritardissimo 


N.b. [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ma clementine ? Ho provato a mandarle mp ma è  rimbalzato!!!!! Tutto ok spero


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma mi scordo del lingue bar ultimamente :rotfl:
> Buongiorno in ritardissimo
> 
> 
> N.b. @_farfalla_ ma clementine ? Ho provato a mandarle mp ma è  rimbalzato!!!!! Tutto ok spero



.
Intanto buongiorno,
Clementine sta bene. In procinto di stasferirsi all'estero. I messaggi ti tornano indietro perchè si è cancellata tempo fa dal forum. 
Te la saluto 
Grazie del pensiero


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Intanto buongiorno,
> Clementine sta bene. In procinto di stasferirsi all'estero. I messaggi ti tornano indietro perchè si è cancellata tempo fa dal forum.
> Te la saluto
> Grazie del pensiero


Mando  un bacione da parte mia 
Grazie


----------



## Homer (4 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Intanto buongiorno,
> Clementine sta bene. *In procinto di stasferirsi all'estero*. I messaggi ti tornano indietro perchè si è cancellata tempo fa dal forum.
> Te la saluto
> Grazie del pensiero


Ma dai??? Dove???


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma dai??? Dove???


Quando pranziamo insieme te lo dico 
Tanto per quel momento avrà giácambiaro residenza 3/4 volte conoscendoti ahah


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiorno*


Vorrei tanto esser qui 


Oggi nuvoloso


----------



## ologramma (5 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Intanto buongiorno,
> Clementine sta bene. In procinto di stasferirsi all'estero. I messaggi ti tornano indietro perchè si è cancellata tempo fa dal forum.
> Te la saluto
> Grazie del pensiero


fai  l'auguri da parte mia , che possa aver trovato la pace interiore affrontando questa nuova  esperienza che credo faccia con tutta la famiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13076
> Vorrei tanto esser qui
> 
> 
> Oggi nuvoloso


anche io vorrei essere lì, buon giorno!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io vorrei essere lì, buon giorno!!!


Buon pranzo


----------



## brenin (5 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon pranzo


Pensando alla cena....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Pensando alla cena....


Io mangerei anche ora ....gnam gnam


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon pranzo





brenin ha detto:


> Pensando alla cena....


un dopo cena così non me lo lascerei scappare


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13077


Latte e miele ?


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un dopo cena così non me lo lascerei scappare


perfetto


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiorno*


Buongiorno Bella gente !!!! :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*



Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13080


Ma sono buone ?
Io rilancio così


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sono buone ?
> Io rilancio così
> View attachment 13086


Sono molto buone,le uso io da decenni.
La tua proposta non è una colazione,ma da festa di compleanno....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono molto buone,le uso io da decenni.
> La tua proposta non è una colazione,ma da festa di compleanno....


Me le hanno consigliate in effetti 
Le compro


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me le hanno consigliate in effetti
> Le compro


Sanno di segatura in verità, sempre meglio delle gallette di riso che sanno di polistirolo :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sanno di segatura in verità, sempre meglio delle gallette di riso che sanno di polistirolo :mexican:


:rotfl: ormai lo ho acquistate domani mattina le provo a colazione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: ormai lo ho acquistate domani mattina le provo a colazione


Però sono benefiche.
Altrimenti perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe mangiarle?:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sono benefiche.
> Altrimenti perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe mangiarle?:mexican:


Dai provate mica male 
Le ho sbriciolate nello yogurt e ho aggiunto frutta fresca poi mi son  bevuta un te' verde...a posto


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai provate mica male
> Le ho sbriciolate nello yogurt e ho aggiunto frutta fresca poi mi son  bevuta un te' verde...a posto


Ottime sbriciolate nel latte freddo con miele d'acacia


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ottime sbriciolate nel latte freddo con miele d'acacia


Grazie


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie


Dovere


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2017)

una di queste ci vorrebbe, buon giorno


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una di queste ci vorrebbe, buon giorno


Non vedo che è  ? 
Buongiorno e buon Week, bella gente


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vedo che è  ?
> Buongiorno e buon Week, bella gente


fragole con cioccolato guarda se ora la vedi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una di queste ci vorrebbe, buon giorno


Yes !!!!! Slurp !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una di queste ci vorrebbe, buon giorno


Yes !!!!! Slurp !!!!


----------



## trilobita (13 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vedo che è  ?
> Buongiorno e buon Week, bella gente


Come??Non la vedi?
È bellissima!!!
Ma non capisco se è nuova o usata.
I parafanghi poi...enormi!
Ma il carretto  è verniciato o legno naturale?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come??Non la vedi?
> È bellissima!!!
> Ma non capisco se è nuova o usata.
> I parafanghi poi...enormi!
> Ma il carretto  è verniciato o legno naturale?


Automobile con il carretto  ( siciliano? )


----------



## trilobita (13 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Automobile con il carretto  ( siciliano? )


Si,perché il ciuccio era in ferie


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,perché il ciuccio era in ferie


Vorrei ben vedere ...povero ciuchino


----------



## trilobita (13 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei ben vedere ...povero ciuchino


Fia        mmetta!!!
Che fai qui a quest'ora???
Strappa dal divano quel pantofolaio e sbattilo sul letto


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fia        mmetta!!!
> Che fai qui a quest'ora???
> Strappa dal divano quel pantofolaio e sbattilo sul letto


Mah. Io non ho nessun pantofolaio da sbattere, per giunta oggi manca pure quella bestiolina di mio figlio, sono piena di ottimo sushi..... Questo è l'orario migliore per rilassarsi un po' prima di cedere al sonno


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fia        mmetta!!!
> Che fai qui a quest'ora???
> Strappa dal divano quel pantofolaio e sbattilo sul letto


Ok aspetta che lo acchiappo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Io non ho nessun pantofolaio da sbattere, per giunta oggi manca pure quella bestiolina di mio figlio, sono piena di ottimo sushi..... Questo è l'orario migliore per rilassarsi un po' prima di cedere al sonno


gnam buono il sushi


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2017)

Una prece a chi postera' la colazione di domani: postate roba buona, preferibilmente dolce, ma con un bel figo che la porta :up:

Grazie


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> gnam buono il sushi


Piace molto anche a me. E pensare che non è sempre stato così: inizialmente stavo male solo ad assaggiarne un pezzetto. Per molto tempo non ne mangiai più. Poi un giorno riprovai rubando un uramaki a un'amica: ricordo ancora la sensazione che mi si fosse aperto un mondo  

Da allora è uno dei pasti più ambiti. Il wasabi però deve essere a parte, proprio non mi garba. Invece adoro pucciare nella salsa di soia.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me. E pensare che non è sempre stato così: inizialmente stavo male solo ad assaggiarne un pezzetto. Per molto tempo non ne mangiai più. Poi un giorno riprovai rubando un uramaki a un'amica: ricordo ancora la sensazione che mi si fosse aperto un mondo
> 
> Da allora è uno dei pasti più ambiti. Il wasabi però deve essere a parte, proprio non mi garba. Invece adoro pucciare nella salsa di soia.


Wasabi  anche io a piccolissime dosi,  copre eccessivamente il sapore degli altri ingredienti


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una prece a chi postera' la colazione di domani: postate roba buona, preferibilmente dolce, ma con un bel figo che la porta :up:
> 
> Grazie


Ok se mi ricordo :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Wasabi  anche io a piccolissime dosi,  copre eccessivamente il sapore degli altri ingredienti



Io non riesco a mangiarlo, neanche a piccolissime dosi. Proprio e' un sapore che non mi piace.


----------



## trilobita (14 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non riesco a mangiarlo, neanche a piccolissime dosi. Proprio e' un sapore che non mi piace.


Uguale uguale a me,con la nduja....


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Uguale uguale a me,con la nduja....


ma cosa ci fai in piedi a quell'ora?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2017)

Buongiorno alle Signore


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno alle Signore


Oh.... Questo è un buongiorno ehm... Dotato Grazie!


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh.... Questo è un buongiorno ehm... Dotato Grazie!


prego, anche se pare sappia fare solo il caffè, glielo si può perdonare


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno alle Signore


Ehm per me quasi Buon pranzo :rotfl:
Il figliuolo mangia con me, vero?


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm per me quasi Buon pranzo :rotfl:
> Il figliuolo mangia con me, vero?


Giu' le zampe.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Giu' le zampe.


Te lo lascio per cena e dopo cena


----------



## trilobita (14 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma cosa ci fai in piedi a quell'ora?


Spuntino


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2017)

a quest'ora un bocconcino ci sta


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a quest'ora un bocconcino ci sta


Gnam che buono 
Rilancio


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gnam che buono Rilancio View attachment 13096View attachment 13097


Buongiorno!!! hai rilanciato un po troppo. Hai presente la famosa prova costume? se andiamo avanti così faremo la prova ciambella


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!! hai rilanciato un po troppo. Hai presente la famosa prova costume? se andiamo avanti così faremo la prova ciambella


Ormai io sono al cargo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai io sono al cargo.


pensa, ora iniziano anche i gelati:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensa, ora iniziano anche i gelati:rotfl:


Per me sono il meno.
Ho gusti semplici.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!! hai rilanciato un po troppo. Hai presente la famosa prova costume? se andiamo avanti così faremo la prova ciambella


Zitta che sono a dieta ...appunto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiorno !!!!!*


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13099View attachment 13100


Ma buongiorno...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno...


Tutto bene ? Qui finalmente sole e caldo


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto bene ? Qui finalmente sole e caldo


Già,peccato che adesso mi tocca fare il contadino...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Già,peccato che adesso mi tocca fare il contadino...


Coltivi ? Così vengo da te a prendere gli ortaggi


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Coltivi ? Così vengo da te a prendere gli ortaggi


Pomodori cuori di bue,peperoni di Carmagnola,cipolle rosse,melanzane.
Piselli non ne ho.....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pomodori cuori di bue,peperoni di Carmagnola,cipolle rosse,melanzane.
> Piselli non ne ho.....


Piselli ce li ho freschi a casa  il resto tutto buono


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Piselli ce li ho freschi a casa  il resto tutto buono


Hai capito.....
C'è chi ha l'ovetto fresco tutti i giorni e chi ha l'Ovidio fresco in qualsiasi momento.....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai capito.....
> C'è chi ha l'ovetto fresco tutti i giorni e chi ha l'Ovidio fresco in qualsiasi momento.....


:rofl: mi tratto bene


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

Questo bar potrebbe essere chiamato anche "All'ingrasso" :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pomodori cuori di bue,peperoni di Carmagnola,cipolle rosse,melanzane.
> Piselli non ne ho.....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Piselli ce li ho freschi a casa  il resto tutto buono


:rotfl::rotfl: Piselli!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Piselli!!!!


Provoca


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Provoca


 e tu raccogli......i piselli:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e tu raccogli......i piselli:rotfl:


Ah ah ah buongiorno 
Me ne basta uno :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (19 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah buongiorno
> Me ne basta uno :rotfl:


Io mi espongo nella mia nuova veste
Buco....lica e tu mi tratti così..vergogna!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io mi espongo nella mia nuova veste
> Buco....lica e tu mi tratti così..vergogna!


La tua veste buco...lica mi piace


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2017)

Che giornata di ..... .... Te' e pasticcini ci starebbero bene


----------



## trilobita (19 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che giornata di ..... .... Te' e pasticcini ci starebbero bene


Bella la torta,ci mancano solo gli sposini sopra...
Ma le lasagne stonano un pochino,secondo me...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bella la torta,ci mancano solo gli sposini sopra...
> Ma le lasagne stonano un pochino,secondo me...


ho capito, non vedi un.....pisello


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che giornata di ..... .... Te' e pasticcini ci starebbero bene


Gnam gnam  buono


----------



## trilobita (19 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho capito, non vedi un.....pisello


Uno,inevitabilmente,quotidianamente,si..


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2017)

*Mare...mare...mare...buongiorno*


Tutti al mare


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2017)

Magari!


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13110
> Tutti al mare


con queste belle giornate ci vorrebbe


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo pigroni*


Buona domenica :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Buongiorno!


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13119
> Buongiorno!


Buondì 
meglio latte con un po di caffè e un po di biscotti, dopo colazioni un po abbondanti nella struttura che mi ha ospitato


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*


Tutto bene figlioli ?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13121
> Tutto bene figlioli ?


Benone!!

A quest'ora mi ci andrebbero questi.

Vuoi favorire???


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benone!!
> 
> A quest'ora mi ci andrebbero questi.
> 
> Vuoi favorire???


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benone!!
> 
> A quest'ora mi ci andrebbero questi.
> 
> Vuoi favorire???


Ti diverti bischero :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2017)

*Buongiornooooooo*

Buongiorno :inlove:


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno :inlove:View attachment 13144


Buongiorno :inlove:

.. con dolcezza.
Adoro il cappuccino con il cacao.


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2017)

Qui non si dorme.... arty:

un long island per favore


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Qui non si dorme.... arty:
> 
> un long island per favore


una camomilla con ghiaccio


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una camomilla con ghiaccio


Beh.. non dormire per non dormire tanto vale far fruttare il tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

*Buongiornoooo*

Buona domenica forummini belli e forummine belle


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buona domenica forummini belli e forummine belle
> View attachment 13155View attachment 13156View attachment 13157View attachment 13158


Caspita,che felicità!!!
Ovidio,complimenti!!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caspita,che felicità!!!
> Ovidio,complimenti!!


ciao trilo


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao trilo


Ciao.
Ovidius si è dato da fare.
Stanotte o stamattina?
Io opterei per stamattina,giusto???


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caspita,che felicità!!!
> Ovidio,complimenti!!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao trilo


buona domenica!!!! Aaahhh l'amore cosa non fa fare


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ovidius si è dato da fare.
> Stanotte o stamattina?
> Io opterei per stamattina,giusto???


Ah ah ah Ovidio si da da fare spesso nonostante il caldo 
Ah ah ah


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buona domenica!!!! Aaahhh l'amore cosa non fa fare


Ciao Gin 
buona domenica ...accaldata


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Gin
> buona domenica ...accaldata


Ciao,Gin?
Spero il marito non si chiami Fitzgerald....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Gin?
> Spero il marito non si chiami Fitzgerald....


Eh sì io abbrevio tutto 
Trilo...gin...farfie..bruni...ipa...ect ect


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh sì io abbrevio tutto
> Trilo...gin...farfie..bruni...ipa...ect ect


Enno'!!!Da te non l'accetto.
Non dirmi che non hai pensato alla coppia GINevraFITZgerald,perché altrimenti querelo Ipazia.....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Enno'!!!Da te non l'accetto.
> Non dirmi che non hai pensato alla coppia GINevraFITZgerald,perché altrimenti querelo Ipazia.....


Querela ipa :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Querela ipa :carneval:


Fossi matto!!!piuttosto di sorbirsi i suoi pistolotti,gli agenti arrestano me


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fossi matto!!!piuttosto di sorbirsi i suoi pistolotti,gli agenti arrestano me


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (26 Giugno 2017)

Buongiornissimo anche oggi!


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buona domenica forummini belli e forummine belle
> View attachment 13155


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiornissimo anche oggi!


Ciaoooooo Mariiiiii :inlove: 
Tutto bene ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12614
> 
> 
> Cosa vi offro ?
> @_Piperita_ siamo aperti


eheheheheheh
CARINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Quando ci troviamo per una PIZZA ???


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> eheheheheheh
> CARINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Quando ci troviamo per una PIZZA ???


Quando salgo dalle tue parti


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2017)

*Buona domenica ....giornoooo*


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13162


buona domenica a te. Vorrei essere al mare


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buona domenica a te. Vorrei essere al mare


Anche io


----------



## MariLea (2 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooooo Mariiiiii :inlove:
> Tutto bene ?


Sì Fiammy, sono al mare 
Buona serata!:updue:


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2017)

Per me, in questo momento, pistacchi tostati salati e croccantissimi accompagnati da un j&b. Seguono una cena con filetto più che al sangue. A seguire vi comunico che mi concederò una sigaretta, rigorosamente fuori casa 

Mio figlio e' con mio marito fuori città, a quest'ora di solito sono in procinto di metterlo a letto e farlo addormentare.... Stasera devo trovare il lato positivo della solitudine, e mi concedo qualche stravizio 

Che poi a parte tutto... Un po' di relax ogni tanto me lo godo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me, in questo momento, pistacchi tostati salati e croccantissimi accompagnati da un j&b. Seguono una cena con filetto più che al sangue. A seguire vi comunico che mi concederò una sigaretta, rigorosamente fuori casa
> 
> Mio figlio e' con mio marito fuori città, a quest'ora di solito sono in procinto di metterlo a letto e farlo addormentare.... Stasera devo trovare il lato positivo della solitudine, e mi concedo qualche stravizio
> 
> Che poi a parte tutto... Un po' di relax ogni tanto me lo godo


Io adoro le serate in solitaria
Io il divano qualcosa da mangiare sul divano e una birra


----------



## trilobita (7 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me, in questo momento, pistacchi tostati salati e croccantissimi accompagnati da un j&b. Seguono una cena con filetto più che al sangue. A seguire vi comunico che mi concederò una sigaretta, rigorosamente fuori casa
> 
> Mio figlio e' con mio marito fuori città, a quest'ora di solito sono in procinto di metterlo a letto e farlo addormentare.... Stasera devo trovare il lato positivo della solitudine, e mi concedo qualche stravizio
> 
> Che poi a parte tutto... Un po' di relax ogni tanto me lo godo


Solo soletto anch'io.
Pizza radicchio e speck,un bicchiere di prosecco.
Caffè e stravecchio.
Bevuto sul balcone guardando gondole e vaporetti in navigazione.Marea alta,odore di salmastro potente.
Dovrei studiare,ma fa troppo caldo.
Questa città alla sera è veramente bella,meglio che di giorno.


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro le serate in solitariaIo il divano qualcosa da mangiare sul divano e una birra


Pure io mi sono gustata tutto, sigaretta compresa  Quando sta via per una o due notti mi manca, il mio cucciolo.... Credo però approfitterò per farmi una bella dormita, visto che da un po' di notti ha fatto un po' disperare. L'obiettivo ora è una doccia e poi nanna .Anche se fa un po' vecchietta, ammetto  @trilobita: Venezia è uno spettacolo, ti invidio un po'.


----------



## MariLea (26 Luglio 2017)

Un goccetto fresco?
intanto un fresco saluto ai frequentatori di questo posticino tranquillo...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Un goccetto fresco?
> intanto un fresco saluto ai frequentatori di questo posticino tranquillo...
> View attachment 13187


ciaoooo mari


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Un goccetto fresco?
> intanto un fresco saluto ai frequentatori di questo posticino tranquillo...
> View attachment 13187


Era ora
Che qualcuno
Ci pensasse..
Noroc


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Un goccetto fresco?
> intanto un fresco saluto ai frequentatori di questo posticino tranquillo...
> View attachment 13187


Ciao bella mi ubriaco per l'entusiasmo!


----------



## MariLea (27 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciaoooo mari


:abbraccio:



trilobita ha detto:


> Era ora
> Che qualcuno
> Ci pensasse..
> Noroc


Almeno un pizzico di fortuna ci serve tutti i giorni caro Trilo :up:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao bella mi ubriaco per l'entusiasmo!


A morè'''! 
:salta:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> 
> Almeno un pizzico di fortuna ci serve tutti i giorni caro Trilo :up:
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2017)

chi vuole un aperitivo ?


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chi vuole un aperitivo ? View attachment 13188


Ciao.
Si,un aperitivo a quest'ora può andare,mi raccomando,il cocktail ben ghiacciato.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2017)

Ma che aperitivo!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che aperitivo!
> 
> View attachment 13189


ah ah ...alla faccia del bicarbinato di sodio :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ...alla faccia del bicarbinato di sodio :rotfl:


BicarBInato di sodio???
Ma mi faccia il piacere!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> BicarBInato di sodio???
> Ma mi faccia il piacere!!!!!


grande toto'


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grande toto'


Tre punti esclamativi?
Errore...punto,punto e virgola e punto esclamativo!
Abbuntantis in abbuntantum..
Ah già,i punti esclamativi li ho messi io...
Lalza ime r sta prendendo piede...


----------



## MariLea (31 Luglio 2017)

Gradisco l'aperitivo e poi il piatto di tagliolini...
l'uno non esclude l'altro 

Cmq il sughetto dei tagliolini è troppo liquido, sono pignola lo so


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Gradisco l'aperitivo e poi il piatto di tagliolini...
> l'uno non esclude l'altro
> 
> Cmq il sughetto dei tagliolini è troppo liquido, sono pignola lo so


ben rivista


----------



## MariLea (31 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ben rivista


ciaooo! :girlhaha:


----------



## ologramma (31 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Gradisco l'aperitivo e poi il piatto di tagliolini...
> l'uno non esclude l'altro
> 
> Cmq il *sughetto dei tagliolini è troppo liquido*, sono pignola lo so


 be se adotti la filosofia di noi romani sai che fai?
Ce metti na grattatona del parmigiano e pecorino li giri e rigiri e poi magni:up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> be se adotti la filosofia di noi romani sai che fai?
> Ce metti na grattatona del parmigiano e pecorino li giri e rigiri e poi magni:up:


 Pecorino e parmigiano con il pesce? :embolo:


----------



## MariLea (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pecorino e parmigiano con il pesce? :embolo:


:bleah:


----------



## MariLea (1 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> be se adotti la filosofia di noi romani sai che fai?
> Ce metti na grattatona del parmigiano e pecorino li giri e rigiri e poi magni:up:


Bene che cucini tua moglie che è brava, almeno così mi è parso di capire :singleeye:
perché tu sai solo mangiare :rotfl: di tutto, di più :carneval:
Vieni che ti insegno io:
la pasta si finisce di cuocere nel sughetto del pesce, 
poco sughetto che va asciugandosi... diventando denso/cremoso con l'amido della pasta 

Ciao Olo e il pecorino mettilo nella cacio e pepe, 
ma falla fare a tua moglie per carità... che sembra facile... ma non lo è x niente.


----------



## trilobita (1 Agosto 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Bene che cucini tua moglie che è brava, almeno così mi è parso di capire :singleeye:
> perché tu sai solo mangiare :rotfl: di tutto, di più :carneval:
> Vieni che ti insegno io:
> la pasta si finisce di cuocere nel sughetto del pesce,
> ...


Hahahah,non contento ,dice pure di girare e rigirare,sia mai che qualche scampo non prenda bene il pecorino...hahah,grande Olo,Canavacciolo ti fa un baffo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hahahah,non contento ,dice pure di girare e rigirare,sia mai che qualche scampo non prenda bene il pecorino...hahah,grande Olo,Canavacciolo ti fa un baffo


buongiorno 

boni gli scampi !!!! 
ora pero' mi prendo un caffe'


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buongiorno
> 
> boni gli scampi !!!!
> ora pero' mi prendo un caffe'


Buongiorno!!!
Oggi colazione in spiaggia. 'Na goduria!!!


----------



## trilobita (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!!
> Oggi colazione in spiaggia. 'Na goduria!!!


Mi raccomando,non fissare troppo il pacco ai bagnini,altrimenti si intimidiscono


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!!
> Oggi colazione in spiaggia. 'Na goduria!!!


anche io ...voglio la volazione in spiaggia!!!!!
ti raggiungo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche io ...voglio la *volazione* in spiaggia!!!!!
> ti raggiungo


Al volo?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al volo?:rotfl:


ah ah ah maledetto t9
sarebbe la COLAZIONE se poi in volo ( da volazione) magari in mongolfiera ancora meglio :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche io ...voglio la volazione in spiaggia!!!!!
> ti raggiungo


viene, vieni, anzi vola:rotfl:, sono quelle cose che ti mettono il buon rumore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi raccomando,non fissare troppo il pacco ai bagnini,altrimenti si intimidiscono


è ma non si vede hanno i boxer troppo morbidi


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> viene, vieni, anzi vola:rotfl:, sono quelle cose che ti mettono il buon rumore.


:rotfl::carneval: volare ooohhhh ooohhhhh .....arrivo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval: volare ooohhhh ooohhhhh .....arrivo


fFiamma, sto arrostndomi sotto l'ombrellone:rotfl:, tra poco volo in acqua.


Nel blu dipinto di blu


----------



## trilobita (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fFiamma, sto arrostndomi sotto l'ombrellone:rotfl:, tra poco volo in acqua.
> 
> 
> Nel blu dipinto di blu


Con le meduse,fucile ed occhiali....


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Con le meduse,fucile ed occhiali....


no niente meduse, per ora ( non è che gufi)?


----------



## trilobita (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no niente meduse, per ora ( non è che gufi)?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fFiamma, sto arrostndomi sotto l'ombrellone:rotfl:, tra poco volo in acqua.
> 
> 
> Nel blu dipinto di blu


INVIDIA ( immagina la scritta lampeggiante ) :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2017)

*Riesumando*

Ma quanto è bello il sabato... Buongiorno!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma quanto è bello il sabato... Buongiorno!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13310


bellissimoooo ....a parte quei due occhietti inquietanti :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Buongiorno


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bellissimoooo ....a parte quei due occhietti inquietanti :rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Colazione a tema in prossimità di Halloween
> stamattina ho pure comprato in anticipo tanti dolcetti per i bimbi, così non sarò impreparata quando verranno a bussare... che poi quella che ci rimane male sono io, come è successo negli anni passati.
> La colazione di Bruna, a base integrale e frutti di bosco, rimane comunque la mia preferita, buona e sana!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Buongiorno
> ...


----------

